# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh Part 6



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home girs, good luck

  

pam xx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone, on the counselling front. I think we realised that we never talked about it. When we were offered IVF it was all very sudden and I said to my husband I wasn't sure if I wanted to or not, but may as well be put on the list and see how we felt when our names came up. We never talked about it again. Then our names came up and we blindly did as we were told and went headlong into the treatment because we had never considered not doing it. Now we have talked about it all, and that makes it a lot easier to accept what is happening because we are doing it by choice. I got very upset when they tried to move the tx because I was only doing it because it was there, not by choice. Now I am doing it by choice the timing is irrelevant, and we are going to enjoy going away for xmas, everything turned out well. 

So welcome to D/R for me, cos I started yesterday. It took me a good 15 minutes to get my jabs right, but I am sure I will get better!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel  - Good Luck with the tx I just started Stimms Thursday - hope you dont get too many side effects I found water helped me - so far so side effects  we dont get any too  

How is everyone doing??

YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
          sorry not been on for a few days been really busy at work and met friends etc yesterday and tackled a huge pile of ironing today.

how is everyone?

yoda hows the stims going?

Clarabel are you going to counc hon?

little wolf how are you?

Camsmum have you got any preg symptoms yet? hope wee embries are nice and snug, know what you mean about s*x thing not the same when ttc. Did you go back and look at that house?

jane hon how are you feeling? hope you are having a nice relaxing time 

ozzie i think you are really brave honey i am sure tx will work for you next time.  

jambo, moira how are you?

hi to anyone i have missed.

Well i called hospital for blood results on thursday and they said i def ovulated. I am on day 29 today but i normally have long cycles so will wait until at least next sunday to test if af doesnt show, please please stay away. Would be so nice to wait until christmas day to tell dh if i find out is positive, if i could keep quite that long.

I have decided that i am only going to do another 3 months on clomid as if hasnt worked by then it wont. I have booked to see homeopathic guy on thursday morning to see if he can do anything for me and will take whatever he gives me until i get to the top of ivf list if dont get preg before then. Has anyone else been to a homeopath? do you think i am ?

Will speak soon, take care, 

                        twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi twiggy

homeopath in the past i got acupuncture & various supplements, the doctor i seen was very highly qualified & a retired gp. he had a bit of a dodge memory with regards to everyday things but seemed to know what he was doing with regards to his treatments. it got a bit costly though so i stopped for a while.

i have heard very positive things about homeopathic treatment but if we follow all the advice given on the board we would all be bankrupt, saying that i am thinking of starting solgar whey for protein before my next treatment cycle.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just quickly signing up for the thread - will do an updated list of where everyone is at TX later this week ... unless someone already posted it


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

twiggy3 said:


> Clarabel are you going to counc hon?


If there was a way out of it I wouldn't do it for money, but it is compulsory becasue of me saying I didn't really want to do the IVF. I actually meant that I would rather not have to, cos when they first found my problem they offered me a corrective op and then told me no they would give me IVF instead but I wanted the corrective op. Now they think I mean I genuinely don't want IVF and have said I have to see the counselling like it or lump it.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

Anyone taken asprin and BFP I have taken it up till now but been doing some research and it says can be problem with implantation - ET

Hope you are all doing good  

Cheers

YodaXX


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm very confused with the aspirin cos everyone seems to be saying you can get "baby" aspirin anywhere off the shelf, but I have looked all over and no sign of it! Where exactly do you buy the low dose one? Having lost my NSAID's to start tx I would really benefit from the aspirin even if it does nothing for the tx, it will help with the pain.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
        i got baby asprin in boots it is behind the prescription counter just ask for 75mg asprin, they will prob ask why you want it just say its to thin your blood if you dont want to explain. I think its mad that you can get the really strong asprin on shelf but baby asprin is behind counter. Anyway i have heard that it helps blood flow to lining of womb making it easier for embries to implant and also stimulates ovaries by increasing blood flow. I stopped taking them as doc said that can stop you ovulating however if you are getting ivf you shouldnt have to worry about this as eggs are collected. Girls correct me if i am wrong please. If doc has recommended this then should be ok. 

clarabel hope you get on ok at counc hon, have to run.

yoda i have heard of people getting bfp while taking baby asprin thats why i had started it. 

ozzie how expensive is homeopath? i have no idea didnt ask just booked it.   dh went to this guy and he really helped his heyfever, hopefully will do some good.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

TWIGGY

IT COST ME £35 PER SESSION BUT THE ALL THE SUPPLEMENTS ON TOP OF THAT. I WAS ALSO GOING WEEKLY FOR ACUPUNCTURE & IT WAS £35 EACH TIME FOR THAT. QUITE EXPENSIVE AT THIS TIME OF YEAR.

MIND YOU I THINK EVERYBOD IS DIFFERENT, WHEN IS HOMEOPATH ? MINES IS IN PENTLAND TERRACE


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello again

Yes Clarabel you need to ask for it   doesn't really make any sense - I was asked 101 questions so be prepared.  

I think I am going to continue with it seems to have done good so far! There is a thread on FF suggesting there may be problems with embies implanting conflicting info. 

Ozzie hope you are ok hun   next time  

Little Wolf how was the course thing you were doing?  Any news on our Edinburgh RI thread  meet up yet??

Jane Camsmum  

Anyone at the hospital 2morrow I will be there around 8.00 ish - I'll try to be on time this appoint.  Hope I get on ok keep your fingers crossed please...... 

Moira, Jambo, Gill, Stina

Twiggy the homopath sounds good - are they just like a herbal Dr let us know how you get on 


love to all

Yodaxx Good Luck everyone


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I'm starting my downregulation injections on Thursday and am so excited!! 

However my essay isn't writing itself so I need to keep going with that...and work etc. Still keeps the mind occupied.

Hope yous are all not getting too stressed with Christmas on top of everything else.

Seasons Greetings

J


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,
                Yoda yeh i think its same idea, i will let you know how i get on. Good luck for hospital tomorrow   i am sure you will get on fine. 

ozzie thats quite exensive, homeopath is on thursday 9am and is on york place, jan de fries (not sure if thats how spell it) will let you know how i go. he did really help dh hayfever and have seen him on fern and phil so must be good 

jambo good news good luck honey 

hows everyone else? have to run but speak soon,
                                                             twiggy xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi ALL

Well first Stimms scan went ok 8 one side 7 the other another scan Fri. EC Mon and ET Wed - cant believe how quickly this part has happened    

I am getting quite scared now  

Hope everyone is well.  

Twiggy enjoy the homopath- sounds good.

Little Wolf how you doing??

Everyone else - Its been quite quiet on here recently.  Mind you with Xmas and everything creeping up on us so quicklythere is no wonder.    

Love YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Yoda thats great news i am sure you will get loads of eggs. cant speak long i am going into town to meet a friend for dinner as dh got christmas night out and i said i would pick him up will probably be a late one  and i have another christmas night out tomorrow with work. 

ok take care everyone will speak tomorrow,
                twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy 

Have a nice time   Hope DH isn't too      

Have a nice Xmas night out 2morrow as well  God what I'd do for a glass of wine now 

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone,

Yoda- that is great news about your follies! Wow I can't believe you are moving onto egg collection so soon, It seems like you only just started down regging!! Oh, you will have embies on board from christmas! Excellent  

Jambo- great that you are starting d/r on thursday, hope it all goes well. Are you doing them yourself or is dh going to do it? Are you going for tummy or leg? We started off with leg but pretty quickly moved to tmmy...much easier! (for me anyway). Good luck!  

Twiggy - ooo, how posh, a homeopath! would be interested to know how you get on. how are you feeling? are you testing on sunday or before? Oh it would be so cool to put a wrapped up pee stick in dh's xmas stocking!!! (I'm not sure if they start to smell though....yuk!!  ...you might need to do one on xmas morning and give it to him straight away) We didn't go don to see the house again, we are going to wait until after the new year and see if any more come up in dunbar in the style i like. I think miller are doing a second phase at daisy fields o we might go for one of those. if we do , you can come around with your pram and we can drink wine in the garden! 

ozzie- hi honey. how are you? Are you all set for xmas yet? what does whey protein do? I have to say I am ver impresed with people who know about all these different natural treatments, I wouldnt have a clue where to start.   ooooo, on a totally non health topic though, dh has just informed me that tesco are doing a nice chateauneuf du pape half price from £12 down to £6. I don't know if wine is your thing but  it sounds good to me! 


For those asking about aspirin, 
I asked about aspirin before i started stimming but the doctors wouldnt give any advice either way as there is no conclusive proof of it working. I didn't take it HOWEVER I was on clexane which thins your blood anyway so maybe there is something in the aspirin thing afterall! 

Well I am feeling fine, not sick but I have been wanting (craving is too strong a word!) red meat which I am not usually fussy for.......a couple of nights ago I had this amazing dream that my fridge was full of pastrami and I was eating my way through it! woke up with my mouth watering!   I can feel differences in my stomach and have slightly sore boobs and i am more tired than usual but apart from that i am just normal   .....okay as normal as i usually am. 

hugs to all!
Camsmum. xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

hiya

Yoda you are speeding through now well done on the follies

Twiggy hope you have good xmas nights out.

I am getting loads of symptoms now. I have been feeling terrible this weekend. I am very tired, been having a nap every night after work and at one point today I really wanted to put my head on my desk  . If I dont eat regularly Im feeling very sick I even had to get up for some biscuits last night but luckily so far I havent been sick. I cant get enough oranges, well at least its a healthy craving   Im really having to force food down at the moment and only because I know it will make me feel better. I've also found food that I normally like tastes funny. And I can smell absolutely everything, and strong smells make me feel sick too. I have two xmas lunches at work next week and Im not sure how I will manage such big meals. I also have to come up with an excuse for not drinking - do you think antibiotics is too obvious? 

We plan to tell my grand parents on Friday after our scan, my mum is so excited about telling them that she has made me promise not to tell gran and grandpa till she gets there   My dad is so excited he nearly told his sister at the weekend but mum gave him a wee kick under the table  

Well Im off for more oranges  

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Jane - Oh it might be twinnies then if symtoms are so strong        your scan if Friday - you'll finally see the proof.  Please let us knowhow you get on         Have a nice time with the family on Friday 

I'm begining to feel pretty phooy myself.  Feeling very nauseas!!!?? spelling and extremely tired going to bed staight after this can hardly keep my eyes open, nurse Ciara advised me to have a blood test to check my blood hormone levels, currently at 2090 apparently 2000 is the max.  not really sure what she is on about though, I am on the lowest dose of gonal g.  I do hope I dont get this OHSS thing tummy is really quite swollen feeling like pukkin -  tmi I know.  Serves me right as no side effects up till now  


Jambo I would inject on tummy - mine has been fine here - although never tried leg, thought that would be worse!  Good Luck  

Camsmum nice to hear from you glad you are keeping well.  Keep up the good work 
Dr asked me today why I was taking baby asprin, I thought he would have guessed by now  anyway I said I would come off it if he wanted me to. Didn't really respond so" yeah but no but yeah but no but or suinkink"  

Bye for now - a sleepy YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello ladies,
          Well dh wasnt to drunk last night had been well warned  dont want to kill off any swimmers  I am  driving tonight, is always a good excuse for not drinking, I have not touched a drop of alcohol for 3 weeks, mm chateu niv de pape (spelling?) sound good i do prefer red wine, tesco also have really good deal on case of moet but have resisted as have loads of wine etc in house and is just teasing me. 

yoda you getting excited now? not long to ec, nervous? i am sure i would be. Good luck honey  hope you are feeling better. 

Jane good luck with scan honey let us know how you get on, how do you feel about twinnies? 

hi camsmum glad you are doing well, whens your scan. Yeh would be good if you lived in dunbar sunniest place in scotland you know so plenty of days to sit and drink wine in the garden  I am feeling ok, I felt a bit sick last night but am felling great this morning considering i have only had 4 hrs sleep and am at work and got big meetings all day, ok dont feel so good now. I am on day 32 today had a couple of we pains in tummy but hope not af on way, my boobs have been slightly sore last few days but that normaly happens before a period. I usually have 35 day cycle so will test on sunday if no af. Knowing my luck will turn up sunday and thats day i am taking wee cousin to christmas party, lots of kjids to remind me. Oh god is that the time have to go am at work (we are only allowed 15 mins on net)

speak soon,
              twiggyxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya guys

Yoda poor you. I felt quite sick near to EC and had swollen tummy too so not sure if its normal? Well Im sure the  docs will explain once you get the blood test. Keep drinking lots of water. Are you off work now?

Jambo good luck for your first jab tomorrow. I agree with Yoda tummy is best for jabbing. Plus I recomend pinching an inch where you are going to jab then you dont feel the needle plus if you press on the area afterwards with a cotton pad for a couple of minutes it reduces the bruising - I had hardly any. Advice from my expert DH used to jab himself when on dialysis. 

Camsmum any more weird dreams?  Glad you are doing well. Hope DH is spoiling you lots. DH and I are finding it quite strange him looking after me. Hows it going back at work? How long do you think you will wait to tell people at work?

Twiggy I've had many discussion about DH not drinking too much and killing off the swimmers   he is making up for lost time now though. DH and I have spoken about twins and since we knew it was a possibility we are ok with that especially since we dont want an only child but I've read about some people on here finding 3 heartbeats at their scan!!! that is scary   

Ok my plan to get out of drinking at the party is too say DH is not well so couldnt drive me to work - I have no other way of getting there so have to take the car and as he is not well I need to be sober when I get home to look after him. Given his health I think this seems less obvious than the old antibiotics story. About 6 months ago we found 50 euros and no one has claimed it so we bit the bullet today and got it changed and are putting it towards the drinks at the party there are only 6 in our office so today we thought we would buy a bottle of champers i love bubbly just trying to decide if I can allow myself 1/2 a glass.

DH has started calling the bean Boo Boo. Long story but he started calling me mummy bear making him daddy bear and he fancied himself as Yogi bear eating picnic lunches so he decided that the bean is Boo Boo.          The excitement  really has gone to his head    

Having a dilema about what to eat at xmas lunch I had originally pre-ordered  spinich tart but turns out its got gorganzola in it so as soft cheese is a no no i thought i'd better change but the other choices are prawns or black pudding both no no's. So which do you think is the lesser of these 3 evils for a pregnant lady?  (thats me I have to remind myself  )

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,

jane is your scan today, sorry my memory is terrible good luck anyway. I would go with prawns? are you allowed them when preg? that sounds a good excuse not to drink but am sure 1 wee mouthful wont hurt as they say you can drink a glass of wine if preg? I had 1/4 glass wine at night out last night, was driving anyway that is always the best excuse. 

yoda hows it going honey?

Jambo good luck for jabs.

Camsmum how are you feeling?

ozzie/ clarabel how are you 2?

Well i am on day 33 today cycle usually 35 days so going to test on sunday if no af, please please please make it be +ve. I went to the homeopathic doc this morning he was really nice and said we have to get this sorted and naturally. He gave me 2 bottles of tablets and 2 bottles of drops to take daily and said wont interfere with clomid if still want to take that but he thought a year on it was to long. He also asked if me or dh had mumps as a child i havent but dh doesnt know so we have to ask his mum befor enext appointment. Was £36 for all the tablets and he didnt charge for consultation. He wants to see me next month but he is only in edinburgh 2 days a month and i am on holiday so seeing him again middle of feb. Its worth a try anyway, i think i will wait until start of next cycle before taking stuff he gave me just incase i am preg (doubt it but always hope). Ok i have to go am on break at work, take care chickadees.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jane 

Just come on to wish you luck for tomorrow    

Sorry too sleepy to do any more personals.  

Thinking of you all though 

Yoda xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi guys

Im so excited about tomorrow         

Got loads of family to visit tomorrow so not sure when I'll be able to post.

Jane
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi guys ,

omg jane, i can't believe your scan is tomorrow!! that has come so quick! good luck honey, i will be thinkng of you. I don't care how many of your family come around, get on the pc and let us know how you get on  

yoda- how is it going honey? hope you are feeling less tired tomorrow- you get dh looking after you well an dbringing you dinner! you have to concentrate on growing lots of lovely eggs. 

twiggy- the homeopath sounds nice. i have all fingers and toes crossed for you that af stays well away!! lets hope that £36 was wasted and you get a bfp at the weekend!! 

i am sooooooo tired and havent been able to touch chocolate at all, which isn't like me! was at a press conference today for alcohol abuse in scotland so if you are watching the news tonight, look out for me! i was the one sitting looking bored with a brown top on and long brown hair  was good fun sitting with reporters but i was scared someone would ask me a question and i wouldnt know what to say! 

well, think i will get to bed now!
hugs
camsmum


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

It's SO exciting hearing about so many people being pregnant. It really gives me hope.

Starting my injections today. I'm a nurse so doing them myself. I've also had three previous cycles so am an old hand at it....but it's atill excting.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Jane

J


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,
        Well my temp dropped this morning so praying not a sign of af on her way, probably is am feeling a bit down. Forgot to say i got letter saying i am on nhs waiting list which is 3+ years but not had the private letter yet. Am leaving work at 1 and meeting dh and mum and dad at ocean terminal and we are going to get lunch then go and see king kong at 3pm. 

Jane good luck for scan honey.  

I have to run as better do some work before i leave!

hope everyone is well,
                              twiggy xxxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

sorry not posted for a while, hectic time of year - only 3 more nights out to go & my nieces 3rd birthday.

twiggy keeping everything crossed   

jane hope everything went okay with the scan

yoda good luck for monday   

jambo how's the jags going ?

camsmum, hope everything is okay with you, was out last night so i missed the news  sorry!


hope everybody else is okay & ready for xmas !!!!!!


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi just a quickie, i was popping in to see if jane had posted but no word yet  

hi ozzie   ahh bless, you nice looks very sweet, hope she has a great birthday! she is going to have loads of presents with her b'day and xmas all in one week!


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Just quickly posting to say scan went well. One little bean and we saw the heart beat    My dates are right so I am 7 weeks and due on 4th August

Got a nice we picture of our blob   

So that was our last visit to the EACU (well until we decide to go for number2)

Can you belive it my SIL and MIL are not even in so I have a spare 30 minute before I head of to drag my mother out the pub I have pictures to entice her so shouldnt have too much trouble though  

Twiggy enjoy the pictures DH saw that last night and said it was best film hes seen in ages. Keeping my fingers crossed the   stays away.

Jambo hope the jabbings going ok

Yoda how are you feeling? Are you having EC on Monday?

Camsmum I know how you feel not wanting chocolate either   but then Im not wanting the foods I normally like very confusing.

Must dash

Take care everyone.
Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All

Jane this is fantastic news     - so you finally saw the proof.  It must be magical  - I may have seen you today I was in at 7.55  (iam about 5' 6ish quite slim build, long highlighted hair had on beige/yellowish jacket my flarey jeans and beige baseball boots  DP tall dark and handsome) they hadn't even opened the doors yet!  Yes I will be off work Mon and maybe Tues  - I work with DH in internet retail so not too strenuous think I'll be ok  just sitting at my desk selling and processing orders.

Had my scan today - lots of good follies so in on Mon for E/C - Asked nurse about socks she said this was fine to keep them on so happy about that   I hate having cold feet - feel more secure with my socks on.  Might even buy a  new pair of pink ones to match my EC outfit.

Ozzie enjoy the film - I quite fancy this too - Going to see Narnia with Step C's, niece, DH so looking forward to this, might try and see King Kong in the next few weeks - Enjoy!  keeping everything crossed for you hun   

Ozzie - Hope you are good   enjoy the nights out have and have a  glass of wine for me 

Clarabel- Hope you are well  

Jambo - sounds like your an expert then? with the jabbing    

Little Wolf = Where r u? Hope all is well, sorted for Xmas??  

I am trying to get organised - It takes blooming ages to wrap all the gifts still got loads to do.    

Looking forward to going on the Big Wheel on Sunday 

Love to All

YodaXX


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hooray!!!!! so pleased for you jane, congratulatons!!!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Jane
Fantastic news!!

Yoda
I'm glad I'm not the only person who has an egg collection and embryo transfer outfit!

I like totes toasties (or M&S version)

Good luck

J


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

just a quickie as i'm dashing out.


thats great news jane, bet it feels a bit more real now. can't believe nobody's in you must be about to burst with your news.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello ladies,

well i think af def on the way as temp dropped again  am really down today, means i will have to go to eri for scan next week to see if i have a polyp. I am on day 35 now so will prob come over weekend 

hi ozzie/jambo how are you. 

camsmum when is your scan honey? how are you feeling?

Jane thats great news must have been so nice to get a heartbeat, did you get your family? good luck with rest of preg honey.

yoda king kong was quite good was far fetched and start was a bit dragged out but was ok. Good luck with the ec honey hope it all works out for you.

little wolf hows it going? any news on a ff eri  meet?

hi clarabel/ moira how are you?

hi to anyone i have missed will speak soon,
                                  twiggy xxx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Speaking of early scans, do you all have the "secret of the door"?   They keep telling us to come for early appointments and we can see people inside but can't get in. We always end up banging on the window and miming "how the heck do we get in there?". You'd think they'd just tell us...


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all  

yoda - hi sweetie- did you have your hcg jab last night? how did it go? i am thinking of you, hope you are not too nervous for tomorrow! Sending you lots of good egg vibes! you and dh sound v. glam from your description! 

twiggy -     hope the witch stays away sweetie. i hope this is your month and you get a fantastic xmas pressie. my scan is the 29th. I am getting increasingly nervous but dh is very optimistic (as usual!).

jane- is it just me or are you hungry all the time too? i have ben waking up in the middle of the night starving! i thought this just happened late on in pregnancy! it probably is just me being greedy! how are you doing anyway? did you eventually get hold of everyone? how did they react to your wonderful news?

ozzie- has your niece had her birthday party yet? how did it go?

litlle wolf - where are you? hope everything is ok, we are worried!

Jambo - how is down regging going? any erratic mood swings yet? hope all is going well and you are swimming through it!

hi to everyone else!

I am meeting some friends for lunch in town today. we were supposed to be going out for cocktails one night to celebrate xmas but thankfully have had to change it to a nonalcoholic celebration  
after that i will mostly be wrapping presents and stressing about getting things ready for next sunday (OMG!!!! christmas is NEXT SUNDAY!!!! eek). hope you all have a great day.

camsmum


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

clarabel - i believe there is a buzzer to the right of the locked door that you can use


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Camsmum - Im not so much hungry but if I dont eat constantly I feel sick. I now have a stack of biscuits next to the bed! We finally caught up with the family, we had already told parents and brothers and sisters but not my gran. I didnt say anything just gave her the picture of the scan it took her a few minutes but eventualy she turned and smiled and said is this yours? She was happily rushing about making me cups of tea and getting me biscuits and everyone else got whisky. She is quite frail as she has osteoperosis and she has been quite down recently because she is going blind but I really think we made her year   

Yoda my scan was at 1010 so I would have missed you. How are you feeling about tomorrow? It seems to have come round so quickly. Enjoy your jab free day. I will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Twiggy how are you? Hope the nasty   has stayed away.

We decided to tell a couple of friends last night too but not the reaction I was expecting. She loves babies but although DH had told them in the pub when I went to collect him from their house they didnt even mention it to me. We stayed for dinner and there was a few things said later on. I was aware before I got there that I had to play it down as I know they have been TTC for a few months and I know only too well what it feels like to be hearing those words from a friend when its what you so dearly what yourself. I hope she was ok 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Well I'm off to get breakfast.

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Hope you are all well.  

Camsmum - no my DH and I are quite ordinary i'm afraid. I do love him to bits and I am very biased      to me he is tall dark and handsome - other people may not be of the same opinion though  

Glad all is still good with Jane and yourself  I am sure the next 8 months will be just fine - enjoy it   you jammy ladies . Great excuse to eat I cant wait!! 

Twiggy hope that blooming witch stays away   she needs a good      3 yrs for waiting list OMG its even longer than the 2 yrs I thought it was .   Hope the private list is much shorter  

Last jag was a bit fiddley to be honest but we got there was half an hour late is that ok? Didnt realize narnia was on for so long!!  In @ 8.00 tomorrow catch you soon   Thank you for your good wishes keeping  

Take Care  Luv YodaXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yoda good luck for tomorrow.      

Not sure about the timing of your jab maybe mention it to the nurse but its probably ok cause I was taken at least 1/2 hour late so dont worry.  

I have an xmas lunch tomorrow. Im not managing big meals at the moment so not sure how I will manage 3 courses.

Really tired so Im going to look out my work stuff then off to bed 

  

Jane  
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

I really hope you don't get your period and it's good news all round.

Camsmum, I've got a scan on the 29th too - obviously not the same kind as you so prorbably will be at completely different times. Good luck with yours.

Better go, got an injection to do in 8 mins, still to wash my hands and draw it up.

Tara

J


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
              sorry i have not been on, witch got me on sat after i posted am gutted   i was in agony on sat night and ended up getting up and watchin tv from 4am, and was really dizzy on sunday morning had to hold on to breakfast bar in kitchen was horrible as i was on my own and thought i was going to fall over! then yesterday afternoon i had to brave the kids christmas party with my wee cousin, at least they all enjoyed themselves and he got a racing car from santa. 

I am feeling a wee mbit better today just trying to concentrate on christmas and my holiday to take my mind off it. Hope this month will be the one as i have started taking homeopathic stuff and with being away on holiday should be more relaxed so hope all this will help. I just called the hospital as have to go in for a scan to see if i have a polyp or not so have to go tomorrow morning at 8am. Will be worse going for one when have period am dreading it, yuk yuk.

Sorry its a me post today i will get back for more personals later.

yoda is it ec today? good luck honey, let us know how you get on. 

thanks for all your good luck and support everyone, i am really looking forward to meeting you all. Do we have a date yet?

ok have to go as am at work, will speak soon, hope you are all well.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everyone!!

Sorry, just a short note - Christmas chaos around here...  

Twiggy - sorry you had the witch turning up. Hopefully you will have several cancellations so you don't have to wait the 3 years for tx - 3 years was what we were told as well beginning of this year.

Yoda - hope your EC went fine.

Jane/Camsmum - hope you are not doing too much over Christmas - keep those feet up, ladies!!  

Jambo, Ozzie, Clarabel, Moira - hope you're all ok and getting ready for Christmas.   

HUGS to you all!!!

Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi  

Yoda hope everything went well and you got lots of nice eggies    

Twiggy Im sorry about the nasty    

Camsmum how is the tiredness? I've started having naps most days! I did nothing on Saturday but still had an 1 hour nap in the afternoon!!

Little Wolf hope you are enjoying the festive time despite the chaos.

Ozzie, Jambo, Clarabel, Moira, Gill how are you all?

I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife on 5th January and I cant belive I will be 10 weeks by then the days are just flying past. Luckily I had already taken that day as a holiday so I dont have to lie to girls in office about another trip to the doctors. I dont go back to work until the 9th so will be 10.5 weeks then and at the rate my tummy is expanding I wont be able to wait until 12 weeks to tell people at work. Having 2 weeks off for xmas helps though. Plus I might burst with excitement   so think I might tell just the girls in my office when I go back.

Off to put my xmas tree up - late as ever in our house.

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

yoda hope everything went well, good luck when you phone tomorrow.

twiggy sorry to hear you had an unwelcome visitor, hope you can relax & try again.

camsmum & jane take all the rest you need, you deserve it.

jambo how's things looking hope you have loads of health looking eggs 

clarabel how's things going you been to see counsellor yet ?

i'm away to lie down, this time of year is to busy for me.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,
        Hope you are all well today.

yoda how you feeling honey? how many eggs did you get? hope they all fertilised and are doing well. 

ozzie/ jane/ little wolf thanks for sympathy and suppot hope you are all well.

camsmum/ jambo / clarabel/ moira how are you all doing?

I went to hosp for scan to see if have a polyp or not but is to early to tell as still alot of lining left in (sorry tmi) so i have to go back for another scan on friday. I also showed them my homeopathic potions and they said wouldnt do me any harm. 

I have just put in my leave sheet i am going to finish work tonight and am not back until 16th jan -yipee am in holiday mode now  love christmas and then away for some sun and relaxation, just what the doc ordered. Take care,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

Well done you for seeing the positive things to look forward to (although it's okay to feel sad)

Have a big drink for me...alcohol free Becks is not the same!!

J


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Twiggy -        so sorry honey   '06    I think this will be your year.  I know it doent take the pain away but new year new start and all - Relax and enjoy your time with DP/DH    Take it easy   You lucky lady having all that time off.

Little Wolf - nice to see you back - How are you doing - Xmas Chaos I know exactly what you mean!!  

Jane /Camsmum  Must feel so exciting with those little babies inside you - AWwhee    When is your scan Camsmum?

Ozzie thanks for you good wishes I really need them at the moment.   Hope things are good with you

I had my EC yesterday went ok 6 fertilsed out of 11 so not too bad.  Go in tomorrow for ET 11.30 next comes the hardest part.  Had Dr Raja and nurse Susan (Irish) both lovely people.  

Hello to everyone else. 

Luv Yodaxx  

PS Tips for 2ww would be appreciated  girles  you know pineapple juice, nuts etc what to and not to do


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

yoda 6 fertilised that is great good luck for tomorrow honey . I think you are supposed to drink 1 glass of pinapple juice from et to aid implantation and a hanful of brasil nuts


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi!

Yoda congratulations!!! 6 eggs is great! hope all goes well tommorrow and you have two lovely healthy embies inside you tommorrow night   i agree with twiggy, glass of pineapple juice and about 5brazil nuts per day. Plus some essential resting of course!! how are you feeling after the ec? dr raja is lovely! 

twiggy - boooooooo hissssssssss so sorry the old witch got you   feel awful for you, next year will be better sweetie. 




will post more to you all tomorrow, i am so tired today.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Which pineapple juice is the best mine is slightly pasturised.  Obviously the more natural the better any ideas.  Bought 2 pineapples goodness only knows how I get skin off let alone juice it!) and 1 carton of fresh pineapple juice but says on it from concentrate and lightly pasturies I would like 100% pineapple juice where can I buy this?

Also bought some brazil nuts.  Yuck I hate pineapples and nuts but willing to put myself through it.

Feeling quite sore tonight - its all catching up with me now.

Will post again 2 morrow

Take Care Girles

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Now have 2 grade 2 4 cell embies on board yipeee.  Taking it easy and thats hard for me 

Nice and Xmasey at the hospital today.  Another false fire alarm today though last time they burnt the toast and got the toaster taken from them by the firemen, so I had to eat oatcakes instead  

How are you all doing?

Love Yodax


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well done Yoda. It has to be pure pineapple juice not from concentrate, I think tesco and sainsburys do it. I think that you have to be careful with real pineapples because I think thats what you eat to bring on labour! Aparently something is removed when you buy it in a carton. I like Dr Raja too, he is my favourite I think he is quite gentle at scans and he also chats to you and DH which is nice. 

Twiggy lucky you off till the 16 Jan. I have Thurs & Friday to work then Im off for 2 weeks so I am looking forward to that.

Camsmum how are you? Ive been having lots of wee naps seems to help. I said to my friend who is 20 weeks I have to go home and be in my bed by 10pm and she laughed and said she turns into a pumkin if shes not in her bed by 10 too   

Im just in from my xmas night out and sick of explaining why I wasnt drinking - my excuse was DH couldnt give me a lift to work and its a 2 hour bus journey I think a couple of people didnt buy it though but I dont care. I have a reputation for being one of the last one standing at xmas nights out! Its quite handy having 2 weeks away from work so I can hide my expanding tummy! Quite nice to think that tomorrow everyone else will have a hang over but not me 

Got to go and wrap som parcels before  I turn into a  at 10  

Take care everyone.
Jane
xx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, had a positive day today. I have to ditch some of my normal medication to do my tx, but I can carry on with the core medicine, hallelujah! I was really worried. 

Won't be round for a while, off to Belfast for 2 weeks to see family. Will try to stay out of trouble - got shot at last time we were out late at night in the city centre, but that was a while ago! Got shot at in Russia, too, come to think of it. Guess I am either really lucky cos I never been hit or really unlucky cos I am always shot at...


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey ladies,

well i am off work now am trying to get housework done, prezzies wrapped etc cant believe how soon christmas is.

yoda honey hope those embries are clinging on, what date do you test? i will prob miss it as will be on hols but will try and see if internet bit on boat  regarding pinapple juice has to be 100% not from concentrate, dont think it matters if pasturised. Marks and spark do anice one, as do sainsburys and coop. Sainsburys is 3 for £3.50 and in fridge section although unopened they last a month or so. I would avoid fresh pinnapple as something in it causes the uterus to contract. Feet up and take care.

clarabel hope you have a nice time in belfast and dont get shot at this time.

Jane only 2 days to go then you are on holiday to, have a nice relaxing christmas. 

camsmum keep your feet up too honey.

little wolf how are you?

hi to anyone i have missed. I am going into eri for another scan tomorrow at 8 if anyone else is around? hopefully they will be able to tell if i have a polyp or not.

oh go on holiday a week tomorrow cant wait, we thought we would have 1 last big blowout holiday as hopefully will be preg soon, hopefully (if not we will just have to have another big blow out holiday next year, if not spent all money on ivf!) 

speak soon,
              twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi All,

Yoda- congratulations! Hope hubby is looking after you well and you are relaxing! no running round like a mad woman cooking christmas dinner, you have other things to cook! I bought a couple of pineapples ad juiced them but decided that was too messy so just bought juice from concentrate after that (couldn't find freshly squeezed). OOOOO, I'm so excited for you!!! 


Jane- ho sweetie, I'm doing ok but getting v tired. No chance to have naps really. I get tired at about 1pm but I'm still at work then so don't have much choice but to carry on. Oh well, my work isnt that taxing anyway atthe moment! Only today and tomoorow left and I can relax, phew! Boobs are sore and I'm getting slightly nervous about the scan. DH and I were going through baby names last night and I can't find any boys names I like at all! 

I know what you mean about the not drinking on christmas nights out! I had a really hard time explaining why I had to leave the christmas lunch early yestrday when everyone else was just getting into the swing of things! It's so odd dancing at a disco in the afternoon when you are sober!! still I am loving it really (and I know you are too!)

twiggy- where are you going on holiday? DH and I were going to go away if this didn't all work out, just somewhere warm and sunny with lots of cockatils! i hope your scan goes well tomorrow , I will be thinking of you   

clarabel- good news about he drugs, have a great time in belfast!



jambo - how is tx going for you? Hoe all is well!

ozzie- I knw what you mean about christmas1 I wish I had taken today and tomorrow off work to get things organised, not looking forwar to sainsburys on christmas eve at all! Hope you and dh are well honey, have a of glass of mulled wine for me! 

I am panicking about christmas now. I still hasvent bought anything for my parents, they are so hard to buy for! Everyone else is done although I'm now panicking that what I have bought for ds isn't enough (stupid I know!) and what I'm going to cook for christmas dinner (we are having it on christmas eve, have invited MIL to stay over for christmas) eeekkkkk. 
It is all coming so quickly!!!


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have had a nightmare couple of weeks and we have only just got our internet access working again.I found out on Tuesday that we are getting funding for our next cycle and that I call in with my may period and start drugs in June. I have my tubes removed in Feb, so the timing is perfect. Hope all the people with bumps are taking it easy and putting their feet up and for the rest of us, I really hope 2006 brings some good results .
Merry Xmas and a brilliant New Year to you all.
Love Moira xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies christmas eve already have been running around like a mad [email protected] all week. Just wanted to wish you all merry christmas, although not to merry for most  i will try and get back on before my holiday (friday 4am on countdown now).

Camsmum we are going to new york for new year  (2 nights) then flying down to San Juan and going on a caribbean cruise, have been saving up for ages and had it booked for 9 months. Bet you are glad you are not going away then 

moira hope 2006 better for you 2 honey.

better go get stuff done, hope you all have a brill christmas and look forward to meeting you all when i get back.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello everyone

Have a super Xmas and all the best for 2006!!!

Twiggy - I love New York can you fit me in your case?  Have a wonderful time.  

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Just wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas  

Santa has been very good to me this year there was an extra sparkly pressie under the tree for being such a good girl.

Santa brought me some baby books and some friends have given me some books too so I now have enough to start a library. Well plenty for reading for when Im sitting with my feet up!

I have a rotten cold and Im scared to take anything for it.

Yoda how is the 2ww? when do you test?

Hope everyone else is having a fab holiday.

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Jane

I bet you had an extra special Xmas    Cant believe you are 8 weeks already!

You will be an expert on pregnancy after reading all those fab books.

Enjoy your time off and RELAX get those feet up. 

I am not sure about things at the moment really.  I dont feel anything at all  no sore boobs no swollen tummy, no cramps absolutely nothing..

How did you feel day seven?  I test on 2nd Jan. Oh I hope it works for me done every trick in the book too.

Brazil nuts, asparin, pineapple juice, no caffine very very little chocolate.  I guess if its meant to be it will be keep your fingers crossed.

Hope everyone else is doing fine. How are you  

Take Care

Luv Yoda xx

Did anyone get an implantation bleed and if so which day


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

hope everybody had a great Christmas   

hope everybody who should be taking it easy is & everybody else had a good feast & drink to wash it down.

moria i'm due to start next cycle in may so we can exchange notes.

hope 2006 is a brilliant year for everbody    & all our wishes come true.

speak soon.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just wishing everyone Merry Christmas .... quite a beehive here at home with 8 yo nephew, sis and mom - they are currently all on the "beach" at Crammond with DH to give me some time off .... I am not used to so many people around in my house .... probably not so many FEMALES around my house more like it!!  Feeling like someone is taking over my reign from time to time!!! 

Hope everyone is doing fine with either tx or pregnancy.

Yoda - will keep everything crossed for you on the 2nd!!!

I am so glad we decided against the laparoscopy on the 20th December - I would be soo out of everything if we would have gone ahead. Fortunately my AF only started on Saturday (expect full flow to start today) - so I won't have my period on the 17th January - no need to change the date from our side.

HUGS to you all!!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

Hope you all had a great Christmas 

I should be starting my next lot of injections on Thursday (after down regulating for two weeks) but my period hasn't arrived yet. Has that happened to anyone else.

This is my fourth attempt and have done everything possible (BMI now below 25, no alcohol for weeks apart from a glass of champers on Christmas day and been eating like a nun) but feel really nervous about this one.

What has helped is hearing about people here (Jane and Camsmum) getting positive results. It helps me knowing that it can happen.

Hope you are all taking it easy.

I'm taking all my Christmas chocolate down to the garden shed today as eating too much of it and put 4lbs on since Christmas Eve already.

Take Care

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey ladies,
              hope you had a great christmas I am sitting tucking into a tin of celebrations! thought i would make most of choc before i give it up again  

santa was very good to me 2, dh got me far to much, make up perfume an ornament, digital camera and printer! will take lots of nice pics on holiday.


yoda good luck for testing honey, i am getting on boat that day so not sure when i will be able to check this site as am not sure if they have internet bit, should have.

hi jambo, little wolf, ozzie, camsmum, moira and everyone else. 

i better go am going into town to get some last minute things have yto start thinking about packing soon, hope shops arent to busy with sales. 

forgot to tell you i had a scan last fri and the lining of the womb isnt comming away properly so could be a polyp or something else.   was really upset and couldnt stop crying am going mad   anyway have to call them when i get home and go in and get a camera  put in for a better look and may have to go in for a wee op to get sorted. We are just going to try this month and see what happens hopefully holiday will help but am not feeling to confident. 

better go, if i dont get on before i go away have a good couple of weeks and good luck to you all.

twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone! 

merry christmas!!!!   . Hope you all had a good one   Santa was very good to me, I got some Jimmy Choos!!!!!! perfume and hair stuff and books and yummy chocs (that i haven't touched yet!) and more. I am dreading the credit card bill coming in now!

I have my scan tomorrow and am also planning a murder mystery party tommorrow night at my house.....slight panic! don't know what i'm going to do if something is wrong at the scan, will certainly NOT feel like hosting a party that night  

my boobs are still sore but that is the only real symptom i have. keep doing a knicker check whenenver i go to the loo just to make sure there really is no AF (TMI? sorry!)

ok, enough about me!

Yoda- i don't think i felt anything at 7 days, that was the day my swelling went away and i convinced myself i wasnt pregnant so i had no symptoms whatsoever then! No implantation bleed either. oh are you going to test early? it would be so tempting to test on new years eve! i really hope this works out for you! 

twiggy- you lucky thing going away on the 2nd! just when everyone else is thinking about going back to work you have something fantastic to look forward to! we want to see some of your holiday pics! sorry to hear about your scan  how frustrating. i d o hope you can relax about it on holiday....who knows what might happen once you have a bit of sunshine and relaxation! we are all going to miss you, hope you have the internet on the boat!

I have to go but have lots more to say! will post to the rest of you lovely ladies in a while!

big hugs
Tracey. xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yoda I really had no idea either way until I got the test results but thinking back now I did have  symptoms. Day 12 (counting EC as day 1) I felt really sick with some smells and day 13 I started feeling sick for no reason. I didnt get implantation bleed. I had sore boobs too but someone told me that the cyclogest can do that.

Camsmum   for your scan. I find it really difficult to believe its all happening but my expanding waistline is starting to give it away   Im sure everything will be fine, it is so magical when you see the little heartbeat   Im concerned about not wanting chocolates too! I was looking forward to a guilt free xmas munching chocolates  Enjoy your party.

Ozzie & Moira that will be great if you can cycle together in May.

Jambo not sure about AF not turning up, I had to d/r for 19 days I hope they dont make you go another week. I think the important thing is that the lining of your womb is below 4mm so maybe if it is then it doesnt matter about AF fingers crossed.

Twiggy I hope your holiday does the trick for you this month.

Had a really good sleep last night 13.5 hours! I am supposed to be watching my niece but DH went to her house and is bringing her back here shortly. Bless him he has been so good and looking after me and he seems to know when to give me time to sleep - xmas eve he went out and I had a 2 hour nap! Im glad I've got 2 weeks off work to relax.

Been trying to decide when to tell people at work. I will be 10 weeks 3 days when I go back so I am going to try and hold off another 2 weeks. But I am so fat now it will be more obvious by then. My SIL told me she had to buy maternity trousers at 10 weeks! I am seeing the midwife next week so should get a date for my scan if its 12 weeks then I will try and hold off till then but if its later I'll burst with excitement before then! well my trousers at least 

DH was supposed to be here with Niece and lunch from Greggs 20 minutes ago so Im off to chase him up. Or I'll have to tear into the posh biscuits santa brought!

Jane
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi again, had to go get some shopping in but starting feeling sick half way through and couldnt finish the shopping!!! 

Jane- my stomach is expanding too, i have maternity jeans on today but with a belt to hold them up as my trousers were too tight, partly because of over induglence , i think! will go back to healthy eating today and hopefully get back into my tousers tomorrow! its difficult to know when to let work know, i'm sure everyone will be delighted for you. glad dh is being so lovely to you and letting you sleep! are you STILL trying to get a greggs out of him? LOL. 

jambo - congrats on getting your bmi down to under 25, i wish i had done the same before tx! not sure what is happening with youaf at all. hope everthing goes well though and it doesnt delay anything. urm , have you done a pregnancy test??


little wolf- oh you poor thing, i totally sympathise with having lots of women in the house! much as i love my family i can't handle them staying over for too lobg, i like things done MY way! is you lap in january then? sory i have lost track of things now. I hope it all goes well. how are you feeling about it?

moira- great that you are getting funding an dthe timing is fantastic too! we look forward to both you and ozzie getting a nice surprise in june sometime! 

ozzie- i'm sure it will be may before you know it honey! how did your niece get on at christmas? did you buy her lots of presents?

well take care guys, have a great new year if i don't get a chance to come on befre then. 

Fingers crossed for YODA!!!!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Camsmum

Just came on to say good luck for tomorrow. 

 

Yodaxx

I hate this waiting


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone,

one little heartbeat!!!!! soooo thrilled!

Yoda- I am thinking of you honey, good luck on the 2nd


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Camsmum 

I am so pleased for you   Did you get pictures of your little blob?

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Camsmum

Excellent    This must be an amazing feeling

Luv Yodax

Me - Woken this morning with dull af pains, - especially on my left side.  Trying hard but not feeling very positive


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

family is away and I woke up with a splitting headache  Think it was the little taster from the Stilton dip yesterday - should know that this is triggering headaches if not migraines with me but thought it was just a little bit so shouldn't matter....

Have been posting things for the first time today on Ebay (mostly rubber stamps which I don't use anymore)....

Camsmum - CONGRATS!!! What a nice feeling to have the nice scan and a heartbeat! Enjoy your Murder Mystery Evening!  

My Lap is on 17th - will be going back to work (with NO PHONES this time - agreed by senior management and hopefully soon HR as well) next week - phased start, have to speak to my boss tomorrow about the hours for the next 2 weeks.

Yoda - keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! Really hope you will be the next  in our little group!!  

Ozzie & Moira - I may just join you with tx in May!!  

Jambo - good on you getting that BMI down! I am still a bit high (with Christmas and all) and will hopefully get it down before TX starts again.

Twiggy - hun, any news on that polyp? 

Jane - How's your pregnancy going? Hope everything is going according to plan!  

Everyone else - BIG HUG!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yoda

don't congratulate me just yet....had got BMI down to 24.5 but back up to 25.6 after Christmas, still back on the good food today (had my porridge and berrys for breakfast this morning). Feeling much better.

Went for my scan yesterday. My period only started on Wednesday even though it should have started last Thursday so lining was still over 4mm. Not starting my stimulation injections till next Thuursday. It means I'll have to take another week's annual leave as I want to stay away from work til it's all over. I'm very lucky and have the most supportive boss in the world. I'll take sick leave from the egg collection day until I get my results and taking annual leave up until then as i just want to be chilled this time.

Had reflexology last night. She found absoloutly nothing so my healthy living must be working.

Anyway, enough of me me me...I hope you are all cosied up in the house as it's absoloutly baltic. I'm staying in as much as possible but the sales keep calling to me!

Take care

Jambo


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi  

Yoda how are you doing? Any signs yet? Are you going to be good and wait for the blood test? Im keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Little Wolf, glad you seem to have sorted something out at work.

Camsmum think I am going to have to give in and buy some maternity jeans too because none of my fit anymore. If this is what Im like now I know Im going to be the size of a house.

Jambo sorry that you have an extra week of d/r. I agree that taking time away from work is a good idea.

Been having a very quiet time past few days. My cold is much better but I have been sick the passed few mornings, Im hoping because of my cold and the phelm (sorry tmi). I was also sick brushing my teeth last week too. Im lucky to be off work until 9th Jan so dont have to worry about actually doing anything but eating and sleeping at the moment.

Has everyone got a nice evening planned? We're off to Chinese with SIL and kids which should be nice but I dont think I can face chinese food so might have to eat my usual cheese and tomato sandwich before we go and stick to prawn crackers. Treated my self to bottle of AME (non-alcoholic) wine for later. I actually love hogmany tv so am quite happy to cuddle up in front of the fire with my bottle of AME.

Well Im off to tame my hair before we go out.

Heres hoping that 2006 brings lots of baby bumps

 

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Edinburgh Girls

Just popped in to say, been very naughty and did a home test   got a  OMG .  Still have my blood test to come on Monday, but things are looking good. What a lovely surprise for New Year.

Jane/Camsmum glad you are both doing away fine.  Jane good getting rid of that cold I had it too - It's certainly doing the rounds.  Have a wonderful New Year I am sitting in front of the box too! 

Little Wolf - You've been a busy lady all through the holidays but the sound of it all those guests.  Roll on '06 hun and 17th Jan - Good Luck    I hope your taking some time out for yourself to bring in the New Year or are you going to go crazy while you still can (pre babies)  have 1 for me.  

Jambo - it wont be long till you get going on stims.  I am right in saying you've had tx previously?  All the very best   

Ozzie & Moira - Well not long till '06 going by how quickly 05 went you guys and Little Wolf with be starting tx before you know it - what a lovely time of year too    

Gill C - Still thinking of you - I truly hope whichever path you take your dream will come true  

Twiggy I hope your having a wonderful holiday.  I am sorry about your last scan - hope it sorts itself out very soon.  Please let us all know how you have enjoyed NYC.   I bet you are having a ball!

Clarabel   and anyone else I've not mentioned


HAPPY NEW YEAR

Love 

YodaXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

OMG Yoda you naughty girl but          I am so pleased for you. Hope you enjoyed your sober new year   

Take care and enjoy

Jane
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yoda

FANTASTIC NEWS  

I hope your appointent goes well today

This is my fourth cycle, but have been so much healthier this time with food, BMI, alcohol and also had second tube removed which all will give us a better chance so feeling very positive....not quite a "positive" as you are today.

Congratulations!

Jambo


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Huge congratulations Yoda, what a way to start the new year!! It's great to hear that EFREC are so succesful at the moment. How many pregnant ladies are there on this thread? 
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Girls

Thanks to you all for your lovely wishes.  Had test today and officially BFP..  As you can imagine we are delighted.   Scan still to come 23rd Jan so will be slightly more relaxed when we see the heartbeat.  

Good Luck to everyone still trying - the success rate certainly seems to be good at eri -    Keep it coming   

Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Yoda!!! fantastic news, I am so pleased for you!!!

congratulations! 

I knew you would test early, what a fantastic new years gift!!! Bet you really cant stop touching your stomach at the moment


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

yoda thats brilliant news    

heres hoping continues to be a lucky thread.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie 

06 will be your year too    -   Your right this does seem to be the lucky thread

Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jane/Camsmum

What was your HCG level mine is 110.  Seems quite low  

YodaXX


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Yoda

The nurse told me to expect the HCG to be between 50 and 80 on day 14 but higher is good. Mine was 154. They said higher could mean twins but I think everyone has implantation on different days and as the HCG rises everyday you might have implanted early.

Please dont worry you have a strong posititive.

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jane 

Cant believe you are nine weeks already - time does fly.  

Thanks honey for the hcg info.  Hopefully all is well then - I think Iam going to make an appointment with my GP to check they are rising ok.  Still no symtoms.

How is everyone else doing?  God its quiet on here when Twiggy's away.  Twiggy come back  

Take Care everyone

 Yoda  XX


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lets hope this thread brings me luck this time!! (fourth attempt)

Can i ask - of those who've got a positive result - who did you're egg collection and embryo transfer?

I'm hopefully getting Dr Thong as although he's not a man of many words, he really is good but wondered if any other doctors have good results.

When are folk back at work? My other half is back today. He didn't look too excited when he left at half six this morning....I'm off for two weeks annual leave then hopefully taking sick for my two week wait.

I guess some folk will have that post Christmas slump but Yoda Jane and Camsmum will be spending every waking minute at the baby sales!! 

Take care

Jambo


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
happy New year!

I am back at work today although may have to take tomorrow and friday ff as i have no babysitter! MIL is taking ds today thankfully. I realy wish I could just quit work now that I'm pregnant but it's not a very vaild excuse plus I'd miss out on maternity pay! 

Jambo, DR Raja did my egg collection and Dr Mary did my transfer. Good luck with your treatment   

Yoda- Hi sweetie, are you still on cloud 9? i am so excited for you! My hcg level was 119 and they said that was a very good result so I wouldnt worry about yours at all.

Jane- how is it going? did you survive your new year without alcohol? Wasn't it fantastic to say no to a glass of wine!!!! Never thought I'd be so happy to do that! 

Ozzie- I just know this will be your year honey! 

No baby shopping for me, far too scared to do that! still can't believe its real and I'm worrying about every little twinge. I am also fitting back into my trousers today so I'm worrying about that and I don't feel sick today so I'm worrying about that too. I guess this is going to go on until the baby is born so I might as well get used to it  

Camsmum


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

OMG I am so pathetic, do you realise everytime I post, I have to go back to the thread and look at it just so I can see my little ticker at the bottom!


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Jambo Dr Tay did my EC (which is nice because it was him I saw at infertility clinic before we went to ivf clinic) and Dr Thong did my ET.

Camsmum no baby shopping for me yet either. Although I have started to look in magazines and on the internet at big things we need to buy like cots, prams etc to get an idea of how much money we need to save.  I actully didnt miss wine at xmas or new year I had 1/2 glass of bucksfizz on xmas day everyone else was quite happy to  have a taxi driver too! Plus I was a wizz at the Buzz music quiz for the playstation. I like looking at my ticker too but mine always seems wrong because I think Im 9 weeks 5 days and I bet it says 9+4 days.

My mum bought me some knitting patterns for my christmas. The most adventurous thing I have ever knitted was a pair of booties for my nephew 10 years ago. I better get started because a cardie is going to take me till august and mum will regret it when I phone her every other row for help   

Camsmum I too have been worried because I have felt better the last few days although im still very tired Im not getting so sick now. But Im nearly 10 weeks so maybe its ok to feel better. But then again I did have a couple of good days before and I worried and the nausea came back worse that before. Im also worried that I've lost 6lbs since I got pregnant. I have been trying to eat well but feeling sick doesnt help, most dinner times I manage about 1/2 what I used to eat. DH suggested I maybe ate big portions before (I love food well did before I got pregnant). Well anyway Im seeing the midwife tomorrow so going to chat to her about what Im eating. I cant believe Im seeing a midwife   I've waited 3 years for this so it all seems a bit surreal sometimes. Maybe once we have proper bumps we will be less worried.

Yoda have you come back down to earth yet? Hope DH is pampering you lots.

How is everyone else? Back to work? Im not going back to work till Monday.

Jane
xx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Just popping in. Because my dates got messed up my cycle is a lot longer than expected, over a month of D/R, so I haven't got anything to say... Very boring!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello All

Jambo I'm the same as Camsmum Dr Raja EC and Mary ET they were fantastic nurses Ciara and Carmel  & Susan- they too were brilliant.  I've also had Dr Tay for scans he is good too.  Dr Raja is really gentle. Youl'll be in good hands with all of them  

Clarabel - sorry you have to D/R longer hopefully it will all be worthwhile.  

Camsmum - Jane thanks for the info re HCG levels   its obviously a fairly normal level then.  

I am still on cloud nine but as you know - you just worry about the next step, I guess its only natural.    Roll on scan date. 

I drove past Toys a russ and noticed the Sale sign for Babies a russ I was tempted but resisted just for a bit longer probably till around 7- 12weeks.  Still so early for me just over 4 weeks and its not really if you know what I mean  

Hows everyone doing LW,Ozzie , Moira  

Twiggy hope your having fun in NYC  

Take Care All

Love Yodaxx

Camsmum/Jane   how long did you take the cyclogyst for?? just the 2ww or longer.? I've only to take it till I finish packs had 2 packs so 30 pessaries total have 2 left.  Notice some people on FF take much longer I hope my prog. level dont drop!!   and my natural prog. has kicked in.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

hiya

Just popping in to say you might lose me for a few days, we are getting a new internet provider supposedly tomorrow. Well you know how these things go never straight forward plus I'll probably need to wait for DH to get it all working and I know he wont want to share "our" computer while he plays with the new web page they are give us free. Quite cool although maybe we will become those parents who put thousands of pictures on the website and force all our friends and family to endure  

Anyway catch up later in the week.

Jane
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh jane, hurry back we will miss you! knitting patterns?? I am useless at knitting, good luck with that   hope all goes well with the midwife today (oooooo, a midwife appointment, exciting! I am really looking forward to booking in on Tuesday! ) 

Yoda- I tjust took the cyclogest twice a day until they ran out, I also had accidents with two of them so was a day short. The nurse said notto worry as your body will have taken over the progesterone production anyway by that time. hope ths helps!

clarabel- nice to hear from you. how was your boat trip?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Camsmum

Thanks so much - I would have to say however most people seem to take  the cycologyst for 4-12 after 2ww weeks according to  my little poll and research.  hmme I wonder why ERF is so different. 

I goodness I hope it works ok..  I 've never worried so much in my whole life. 

Your first appoint with the Midwife - Oh Camsmum must feel so real now - you will be begining to relax a wee bit more now. Do let us know how you go. & Take Care  

Jane - Yes hurry back.  I'll miss all your advise.    

I would be lost without you guys

Thank You
  

Yoda xx  

Love to everyone


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Hoping there are no more surprises to come - today I started my second set of drugs and although I had agreed with them that I would take them at night (I work a backshift, scan time at 8am is the middle of my night!) they said no I have to do it in the morning, so would I pls get up in the night to have it! They said this is so my blood test results are in synch but there is nothing in my IVF info pack about having any more blood tests, I thought they were all done! How many more should I expect? There isn't anything in my pack about pessaries either...


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi yoda- Yes, I noticed that on other threads, lots of people mentioned takng the pessaries until 4 weeks. I'm sure eri have their reasons and I was worried when she said I could stop taking them. Maybe you could ask for more if you are worried?

Clarabel- if you are now stimming, you may be asked for blood samples to check your haemoglobin levels are not too high, which would indicate dehydration due to hyperstimulation. They also use blood tests to check liver function and to test for hyperstimulation using hormone levels. Not sure why they won't let you inject at night though, I don't remember being told to inject at a certain time just as long as it was the same time each day.

They give you the pessaries after ec and you use them twice a day. don't worry they will probably just explain this to you when it is time so as not to overload you with instructions!


Now everyone, I insist we all meet up!!! I want to see what you all looklike and havea good girly gossip! How about the weekend of 4th february. Is anyone free then?


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Well internet seems to be working.

Clarabel the nurse will take blood from you when you have your follie scans to check your levels match up with the number of follies they can see. You will be given pessaries after ET to take twice a day I think this is to help maintain the lining of your womb (Camsmum, Yoda is that right?)

Yoda I thought it strange about the pessaries for 2 weeks since everyone else on here seem to take them for longer. I did phone a nurse to double check but she confirmed only to take until the end of the pack. But to be honest I was glad to see the back of those messy things. I know what you mean about worrying, I thought I was worried before the tx no one told me the worrying would be worse if it worked!

Well Im just back from the midwife. Mine is on holiday so I got a stand in which is a shame. I was surprised to find out that my scans and midwife appointments from now on will be at Roodlands in Haddington. I just assumed I would go to Simpsons for scans. I didnt get my scan date she said they will post it to me and usually they do it between 10 and 14 weeks I dont want to wait another 4 weeks to get my pictures  Midwife said not to worry too much about eating, just avoid the usual pates, soft cheeses etc and drink lots of water she was happy I am drinking milk and eating lots of fruit she said if I can manage cereal yoghurts and  bread then I'll be fine. 

Well Im off shopping. Im giving in and going to buy some maternity jeans, I cant walk around with my button undone any longer. Im guessing they might still be a bit large but I thought if I get some under the bump ones they might be ok.

Jane
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hooray! you are back Jane!! that didn't take too long at all then  

Shasme you won't be going in to simpsons for your scans but I guess haddington is a lot closer for you  Can't believe they can make you wait until 14 weeks! There is no way I could wait that long ....I hope they give you someting sooner. 
do you have a scanner so we can get to see the piccies too?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Camsmum 4th Feb suits me.  It will be nice to meet everyone.  And thank you so much for the pessarie advice.  

I phoned Ciara re the pessaries she understood why I was anxious about this and explained that here was no evidence to suggest that stopping them after 2ww had an adverse effect.  She said she attended to as conference  and this is what they concluded.  So feel a bit more reassured now.  And like you said also that my natural Prog SHOULD have kicked in.  I have made an appoint with my GP to check my HCG levels are rising nicely.  Been sore today since I  stopped the pessaries.  Hopefully just growing pains.

Jane - I thought you would be gone ages (DH must be very up on his IT) anyway lovely to have you back and thank you as well for your advice this is appeciated.  

Enjoy the shopping - Received the new Next catalouge in some sweet baby clothes, however not too sure about the Maternity wear !  There regular clothes are nicer this year may just buy larger tops and checkout bottoms elsewhere.  

Jane Goodness me 10 - 14 weeks you'll be bursting with excitment by then - it'll be well worth the wait though.  I have been checking out the 4-d scans cd's etc some of them made me cry, simply amazing.  Although DH said they too many scan etc are not good for the baby dont think I'll be allowed - they are quite expensive.  There is a place in Central Glasgow who does them.

Clarabel - yes I had to get another blood test  too which I wasnt expecting as they suspected OHSS my level was 2090 higher than normal  (max being 2000) but they said I should be ok.  I was thank the lord.

Better go and get the t on.

Take care Everyone

Luv YodaXX 


I wish we could all stay @ Simpson -  I will have to attens St John's although  has a very good reputation and is 2 mins away.


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

camsmum said:


> don't worry they will probably just explain this to you when it is time so as not to overload you with instructions!


I guess it always comes quite hard to us that there are new surprises because we didn't really want to do IVF at all, but after being given an info pack we decided we could just about handle it. The more stuff that crawls out of the woodwork the more we wish we had decided not to do it at all, but if we give up now that's a cycle lost so I feel kinda trapped.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Well I got some maternity jeans from next. Not really much choice when it comes to maternity clothes I'm hoping its worse than normal because of the sales. I got them from Next and they were in the sale at £15 reduced from £38! I wouldnt pay that for a pair of jeans normally never mind a pair Im only going to be able to wear for a few months. Anyway I am so glad I got them they are so comfy and since they fit under the bump they dont have that awful huge elasticated panel just a couple of wee bits at the sides so otherwise they look normal. Still cant bring myself to look at the baby clothes. Im going to check out Next at McCarther Glen (how do you spell it?) at Livingston - my friend whos 22 wks pregnant got 4 pairs of maternity trousers for £21 there. Unlike me she managed till 20 weeks before she had to buy maternity clothes!

Yoda I fancied a 4d scan too, someone at work got one and they have it on dvd. But it seems a bit of a luxury when we are saving to buy a pram and decorate a nursary etc.

Im hoping that going to Roodlands will mean I get a 20 week scan because I've heard Simpsons dont offer it   Yoda maybe St Johns will give 20 wk scans.

Camsmum I do have a scanner, I'll need to get DH to help me with posting them on the website though cause I tried before and it didnt work. 4th Feb is good for me I think, need to check when my nephews birthday party is as his birthday is the 3rd. 

Ooh just remembered ER is starting tonight at 9 so Im off.

Jane
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Good morning everyone

I started my stimulation injections yesterday so am really looking forward to getting things underway. I'm on menopur as the I responded well to that in my first two cycles but not very well to Gonal F in my third cycle. Dr Thong has increased my dose to 4 vials. I don't think I'll need all of that but better to be safe than sorry. The reason I think I didn't respond well last time was I had just been on three months Zoladex and also had been given a three month pellet which isn't actually liscensed in Britain for women. Thinking positive thoughts this time.

Clarabel

As my mother in law said, she wishes we could be making a baby the easier and more enjoyable way! but as you know this option isn't available to us. I don't want to sound out of order or presume to know anything about you, but I'm guessing you still feel angry about the treatment you have had in the past which means you are having to go through this experience now. You seem to be going through this "reluctantly" in that you're only gdoing it because you don't have any other option. I remember you talking about meeting the counselor and wondered if you have done this? I wonder if it would be helpful if someone could help you reframe this situation in your head and help you look at it froma different perspective. What I mean by that is - to find some acceptance of the past and use this time as a time to look forward to your future possibilities. This might help you see this (horrible) process in a more positive light in that the choiced you have are crap, BUT, you've chosen this path to achieve the goals you want in life. I hope it's been okay for me to say this. It feels like you are feeling down about this and I just wanted to help you feel a bit better. 

Next maternity wear all round it sounds like. I have to be honest and say I looked at the maternity wear when I got the directory yesterday...just in case!

Where are folk thinking of meeting? Will I have to wear a carnation and carry a newspaper under my arm  or do other people know what each other look like?

Have a good day

Jambo


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone 

It's FRIIIIII-DAAAAYYYYYYYY, yipeeeeee!!! 

I found it so hard to get out of bed this morning. Last night a few friends and i went to see my fair lady at the playhouse. It was great but turned out to be a late night for a school night. Plus (stop reading here if you are easilly offended) this pregnancy lark, much as I love it, gives me terrible wind and it is painful keeping burps in for two hours at a time!!!!! 

Clarabel - I know I don't know you either but based purely on your messages I think Jambo may be right. the councillors are there to help and this whole treatment business is stressful enough even when you are excited about the prospect like I was let alone if you are having doubts about wanting to do it. The pessaries are really not too bad at all I wouldnt worry about them. Hope everything goes ok.

Jambo - I don't know what anyone else looks like, maybe we should all wear something so that we stand out  Congrats on graduating to stimming, how are you finding the injections? Only twelve days or so until ec then!! 

Jane and yoda- OOO yes 4d scan for me!!!! I really really want one! 

I too had a look at the maternity stuff in the next catalogue and thought it wasn't that great to be honest. I'm not sure where to get things from. The jeans are ok, I got some when I had ohss as I couldnt fit into anything else but this seasons stuff isnt too good. My friend mentioned H&M to me. I don't normally shop there but she said the maternity range was ok. Ther is a so a site called funmum.co.uk which has some nice basics that arent too expensive. 

McArthur glen seems likea good option though, wonder if I could persuade dh he needs a trip there on sunday!


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I guess what hurts me more is that this is NOT my only option, it was deliberatley selected by the NHS as the cheapest option. They could have done a single surgery that would probably restore my natural fertility, and they offered that to me one day and took the offer back the next day with no explanation (till 6 months later), and we have been rammed down the IVF path ever since. I could have had 1 operation which would give me 12 chances a year until menopause and now I have to have 3 operations for a stingy chance at a baby. I wish they had never mentioned it, then I would probably think that IVF was the best thing since sliced bread, but I know I don't actually HAVE to have it. The counsellor was the worst experience of the IVF to date and I am glad that is over so I can get on with it!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel



I would just like to wish you all the very best with your tx      .  I really admire your strength.  Your dream will come true   

Take Care

Love JoanneXX aka Yoda


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello ladies ....

First of all ... YODA, HUN! CONGRATS!!! That's really good statistics we have now from EFREC!!! 

Back at work since Wednesday, phased return will be 2 weeks (this and next) three days for 5 hours per day. I am now feeling totally SHATTERED!! No wonder though, was signed off for 2.5 months!!! Got a bit of a headache as well, and don't seem to get enough sleep either... 

Have my OP on 17th - probably going to work the 16th but my boss agreed that I should play it by ear ... She's really turned 190degrees!!!

Enjoyes New Year's Eve - had nearly a full bottle of Lambrusco (love that stuff ... and it's only 4% anyway) to myself ... 

Well.. gotta go - just wanted to say I am still alive ... 

I am okay to meet up on the 4th Feb - but not driving much yet ...


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello Edinburgers!

Is any one else a bit anxious about meeting up?

To everyone else on this planet I'm a normal person. I save all my anxiety and neurotic tendencies especially for this message board...so hopefully you all have the wrong impression of what I'm like!! 

Hey ho, you'll just have to make your own mind up!!

jambo


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Happy New Year!
little wolf I have my op on 9th Feb to remove my tubes. Dr Thong said he would try and remove them if he can, if not, he will just clip them. Please let me know how you get on, as I think we are having the exact same op. The nurse told me to take at least 5 days off after the op to fully recover, but to play it by ear. My line manager at work knows about my treatment and she has been very supportive. I had a really boozy New Year and Xmas, but I am not going to beat myself up about it cos I am normally really healthy and hopefully I won't be able to drink next year.
Hope everyone is well.
Moira xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Well if we are all going to meet up should we not introduce ourselves, I mean our real names? My name is not Jane thats my middle name and I use it mostly on the internet. Most people know me as Sharon. I live in Port Seton but Im happy to meet in Edinburgh (although I admit I am a bit of dunce when it comes to finding places   so somewhere easy to find please). Now where ever we decide to meet Im sure Camsmum and Yoda will agree that we dont want anything too smelly or smokey. Any suggestions on a meeting place?

Jane
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello 

My name is Joanne I live in Livingston - I am happy to travel into central  Edinburgh  - do not drive there though as gets worse every time I visit with the lanes parking !! will either get DH to drop me off or  I will catch  the train.

Most venues suit me, although i'm with Jane and probably everyone else  with the non-smoking. 

Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

happy saturday!

i am also happy to meet in edinburgh. we should probably meet in something like a starbucks or john lewis cafe, somewhere we know won't be smoky. yuergh hate cigarette smoke! My bump would also like to stress that it would particularly like to meet somewhere that serves cakes  

My name is Tracey, I live in bonnyrigg but am happy to drive into edinburgh. I am short  (5 foot 2) with shoulder length brown hair. I feel like i am joining a dating service now! would like to meet man for romantic walks and possibly more. must have GSOH and no dandruff. HA HAAaa!

Ok, sorry  

Moira- good for you having a boozy christmas! hope you enjoyed it and let's hope you will be too pregnant at the next one to even think of alcohol. 

Jambo-  I didn't have you down as being neurotic! It's always slightly nerve racking meeting new people , especially when they already know about your pessary problems and excess wind !!! But i think everyone here is lovely and friendly (at least I hope you all are and are not just pretending!) so i'm sure we will be fine. How are the injections going? Did you go to the kilmarnock game today?

Little wolf- welcome back! glad your boss is being a bit nicer. It is tiring going back to work when you've been off for a while. How are you feeling about your operation? 

Yoda, Jane - i almost went maternity shopping online. i put three things into a basket, saw it totted up to £160 and chickened out.....they were lovely but FAR to expensive! I might go down to the fort tomorrow to look in mothercare adn H&M instead. Do you think it is too early to think of baby names

camsmum


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Agree with the "mums to be" about smokey places ... so a nice cafe would be great ... one with non-smoking (if we wait until April then I believe we will have the "non-smoking in public places" in Scotland ?!?).

Jambo - don't worry - everyone is probably a bit nervous about meeting new people. Just think about how good a bunch of supporters we are ... 

Oh .. and my name is Kat (short for Katja) - believe I have signed some of my posts already ...


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

My name's Jayne but I'm terrible with names so forgive me if I use your user name instead of your real one!

I live in Edinburgh at Craigleith (next to the Vic Hospital).

We probably want somewhere quite big so we can all get a seat together. Someone suggested John Lewis or starbucks - Lewis's would be fine or if folk fancy a Starbucks, the one at the West end(ish) is really big with nice views (it used to be the upstairs of Next. Am happy to pitch up anywhere.

Moira - Dr Thong did a wee op for me three months ago. i only had one tube left and it was fluid filled. Originally he planned to clip it but eventually he removed 3 or 4 cms. He said things like "I'll do my best but I might not find it easily" etc but in the end he was great taking half of it away but leaving enough so he didn't disturb the blood flow to the ovary. Good luck with yours.

Jambo

PS no didn't go to the game today as ended up doing my essay. Back for the Hibs game during my 2 week wait at the end of the month!


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Camsmum I was in Asda last night and their maternity clothes are quite cheap, £16 for smartish work trousers. Not sure how long they would last but if you dont want to spend much money they'd do the job.

Little Wolf Im glad things seem to be going better at work. 5 hours a day sounds nice. Not sure how I will manage with 7 hours 5 days a week after having 2 weeks off lazing about the house, might have to go for a sleep in the car at lunchtime  I cant wait until everywhere is non smoking I think its horrible specially in places where you eat.

Jambo dont worry about it Like Camsmum says we already now some quite intimate things about each other so Im sure it will be a laugh. I think its good that you have the match to go to during your 2ww helps to have things to do to take your mind off it.

Camsmum DH and I have been talking about baby names for the the last 3 years so I dont think its too early. Plus I think it is so difficult to get it right that you have to spend a lot of time on it. Whats on your list? My favourites so far are Anna for a girl and Lewis for a boy but Im slightly put of Lewis by it being so popular, not sure I want them to get to school and like me have 4 others with the same name in their class. We had a chat with MIL & FIL the other night too as we were considering using FILs first name but he doesnt use it so we werent sure if that meant he didnt like it, turns out they dont so its off the list.

Well Im off to check if my work trousers still fit.

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

sorry not been on for a couple of days, back at work now & still trying to get over the festive period.

jane & camsmum good to see you are outgrowing your clothes, must be a great feeling. that will be you soon yoda. i agree maternity clothes are expensive i saw a program about a lady down south who hires out maternity clothes for special occasions, weddings etc. one of my friend was heavily pregnant at my wedding & couldn't find anything dressy that fitted her.

jambo, your brave going to the football during your 2ww never mind the derby. i get to stressed out!!!!!!!!!! just  queued for 2 hour this morning for my tickets.

little wolf & moira good luck with the op's, i'm due to see dr thong in feb so i will see what he recommends for me next.

clarabel hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Does Starbucks have a decaff option? Only I bet most of us are on the caffeine wagon too, not just the smoke and the booze - don't we have an exciting life!


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi ozzie- good to 'see' you!!! when if feb are you seeing dr thong?  

jane- i don't feel so bad now choosing names! i like the names you have chosen but i know what you mean about choosing popular ones, there are a lot of jacks in ds's year at school so they are all known by their full names or as jack s, jack v etc. My name is very common too and two of my best friends at school were also called tracey! it got frustrating at times   but if you like it don't let its popularity put you off. I'm intrigued about your fil's name now!!

clarabel- starbucks do decaf coffee, hot chocolates, hot milk, fruit smoothies, various fruit teas..........i am sadly an expert in avoiding caffeine in starbucks as ds loves the chocolate cake in there so I take him for a treat every so often!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hiya

When I went to college, there were 8 of us that sat together. Four of us were called Jayne/Jane. I felt like we should be in the Bunty - Three Imps (ballet school), the four Mary's (boarding school) and the Four Jayne's (nursing college) - could've been a goody!

At home/work, I drink boiling water but always feel that's too stingy to ask for however last time I was in Ryan's I ordered two peppermint teas. the girl realised i wasn't using the teabags so didn't charge us for my drinks! she got a nice tip!

Was in getting a scan today - day 5 of stimulation. Everything going fine so I've to go back on Friday. Getting some definite gurgling going on in my ovary (I can tell you). Hoping to have joined the preggers brigade by the time we meet on the 4th (Cup ties allowing!)

Look after yourself

Jayne the Jambo


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

In a class of 22 (all girls) we had 6 Clare/Claires and five Sallys. Only half of the class were called something else! Oh well, I was nearly called Christiana. 

Not sure why my parents bothered to give us names. My mum calls me (Clare) Rose, my dad calls me Claira. My mum calls my sister (Catherine) Florence and my dad calls her Caia. My husband calls me hun, my friends call me Clarabel or Clara or sometimes Rosalind depending on where I know them from, and everyone in my maths group calls me Debbie because the tutor can't get it right! Confused yet?


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

i know this sounds really sad but if our cup tie goes ahead as planned i wont make it on the 4th!!

mind you that's if i was invited  

i can chat on this board but i'm really pretty shy when i first meet people, mind you i feel like i know you all without really knowing much about you. you guys know more about what i've been through than most of my closest friend & family.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

ok, i don't want to miss out on seeing you guys but i know what a hold football can have! 

I wonder if we could make it the 5th instead? the cafes etc in town will be much quieter and it is easier to get parked.....plus i don't think there is any football on!!

Ozzie- you didn't seem shy to me, i enjoyed our quick chat before they whisked you off!! 

clarabel- that is truly confusing!!! what would you like us to call you when we meet??


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

camsmum

that was probably nerves, i tend to spout rubbish when im nervous, hope i did'nt say anything to stupid.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ozzie

You have to come - wont be the same if we are not all there.  

Yodaxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

I agree move it to the 5th so people can make it.

Clarabel that is very confusing. There is now 2 Sharons and a Sian in our office which is very confusing when someone phones but we like to keep them on their toes. 

Ozzie I spout rubbish when Im nervous too. Plus when i walk through the doors at EACU I become a different person all scatter-brained and panicy anyone else found this or is it just me? 

Just been really naughtie and had a chippie mmmmm. Driving home I was thinking what will we have for dinner and thought what was in the house stir fry just wasnt going to cut it and couldnt be bothered shopping and then chippie popped into my head. Hooraah I think my appetite has come back 

Jane aka Sharon
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

I don't want to be a pain...but...I can't make the 5th as I'm taking my friend for lunch for her 40th on the 5th which will be a long affair. It's been postponed several time to fit in with my treatment so that either I'm a very happy (and pregnant) sober person OR it will be a boozy affair!

What time were people thinking of meeting? We could probrbly meet before the game as it's a home tie. I think Ozzie is a jambo too. My guess is they'll have one game on the Sunday but it'll probably be the Rangers v Hibs game.

Sorry for being a pest.

Hope you are all well (mmm...chippy!) 

Jambo


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo

i'm actually a hibee. unfortunately our game is on the saturday at 12.15 because of sky tv. my best day is 
definitely a sunday but i dont mind when. anybody any other dates available


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Come on they r all gonna get beat by the Gers anyway !!   


Yoda xx very tame gers supporter


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

OUTRAGEOUS!

Ozzie - back me up here!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

i would jambo but due to the fact we have beaten them twice this season and it is the scottish cup
i'm not feeling to confident, although they are 10points behind hearts.

(only joking yoda   )


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

I was only kidding too.  My Dad and Brother are massive Rangers fans - when I was little my Dad  and brother spent most of their time following the news on them going to matches etc. (still do).  My little bro was once a mascot   Had his photo taken with couple of the players Oleg Kutnesoff and Richard Gough -  for me it all stems from there really.  To be honest I would watch the odd match especially Celtic V Rangers  - and I like to see them win but not a massive supporter the way you ladies seem to be .  Its a family thing been brought up with the Teddybears.    

May the best team win!!

Luv Yoda XX


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

WE FELL OFF THE FRONT PAGE    

CAN'T LET THAT HAPPEN AGAIN


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

camsmum said:


> clarabel- that is truly confusing!!! what would you like us to call you when we meet??


Hopefully Mummy!  



jane1604 said:


> There is now 2 Sharons and a Sian in our office which is very confusing when someone phones but we like to keep them on their toes.


I used to have a group of friends, me (Clare) and Matthew and Andrew. Matthew's brother was called Andrew and his sister called Clare. He also had a half sister and a foster sister both called Sam. Andrew's sister in law is also called Clare. One day I phoned the wrong number and asked for Andrew, so Matthew's brother Andrew comes to the phone so I say "you're not Andrew" and he says "I ** am you know!" - that was embarassing!!

I might be having EC on Monday, I can't believe it is all suddenly happening really fast - I am quaking in my boots.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

good luck for monday clarabel     

you will be fine & soon sitting with your feet up getting pampered.

camsmum & jane1604 you have been very quiet, probably catching up on 40 winks


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Ozzie yes I have been sleepy I actually just got up to check my messages and am heading back to bed soon. Going back to work really has knocked the stuffing out of me.

Clarabel EC on Monday you must be really excited.    

Yoda how are you any symptoms yet?

Im free most weekends so dont mind if we change to another weekend.

I got my date for my next scan and Im not happy its not till 6th Feb by which time I will be 14 weeks 3 days that is too far away   I was going to wait till the scan to tell everyone at work but I cant wait that long! Am considering spilling the beans tomorrow. Well I have to tell the head administrator first so there is no guarantee she will be free tomorrow but if she is I may just tell all. You dont think its too early do you?

Jane
xx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

ozzie said:


> you will be fine & soon sitting with your feet up getting pampered.


ROTFLMAO - yes, pampered or doing the academic reading for the classes I am missing so I can do an assessed presentation the week after!! Jane, I think TERRIFIED  more than excited, but will be excited about ET, and really hoping we get pictures. It might not be Monday, but at the rate I am responding to the drugs it looks likely. Should know on Friday.

And on the sporting theme can I just say SEATTLE SEAHAWKS FOR SUPERBOWL 40!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

Just wanted to wish you luck for Monday.  

Jane sorry your scan is not sooner than expected it will be worth the wait though  .  I was just watching Lost on tv and really pulled my side - i got a fright when an explosive went off!! just about jumped out my seat.  I've been so careful too! stopping Yoga till after 12 weeks and generally taking it easy its actually quite sore.  I hope I've not damaged anything, any sudden movements I am paranoid about,  I think my muscles have become weak from not doing anything for the last few weeks.   I'm not going to watch any more decided just to tape it and watch tomorrow.

AwwwW!  

Best  get to bed  

Take Care all luV YodaXX 

Jane - Telling work colleagues?  It's a personal decision but I would tell them - they've probably already sussed it anyway your quite far on now too     they will be delighted for you!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Clarabel

What time's your scan tomorrow? Mine is half nine. I'm hoping for my egg collection on Tuesday but we'll just have to wait and see. Good luck tomorrow. I hope they find lots of perfectly sized follicles.

Jane

No I don't think it's too early. Folk can start understanding what's going on for you once they're in the know. Good Luck

Hope everyone else is well

Any decision about when to meet up?

Jambo


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Jambo said:


> Clarabel
> 
> What time's your scan tomorrow? Mine is half nine. I'm hoping for my egg collection on Tuesday but we'll just have to wait and see. Good luck tomorrow. I hope they find lots of perfectly sized follicles.
> 
> ...


9.45 I think... my dh has to take the cards to work with him to get time off.

Can someone fill me in on what they are looking for, though. People come here and fly about numbers about how many of this and that and the other they have, but I have no idea what I have or what is a good number and what is a bad one. They tell me things and I just nod and then forget because I don't have any context for the information. They said something that I didn't understand and waved a chart at me and I was so tired (work a backshift so scans are in the middle of the night for me) I just said yes! I am finally starting to come around to day shift so 9.45 is just horrifyingly early rather than equivalent to 2am, so I hope to understand what they are saying this time!

Can you also tell me when my dh is allowed to stay with me, e.g. for the anaesthetic or when I am coming around, only last time I went in for surgery they kept chasing him out of the hospital trying to make him go home. I don't want to be by myself, particularly as I am hearing impaired and my husband "translates" for me when people talk to me, and with no hearing aids on I will be at a loss. Thx.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

2nd week back at work nearly finished ... and I am still exhausted!!  

May go into work on Monday after dentist (Mondays are usually my part time days off - but as I will probably be off after the OP on Tuesday for the rest of the week I may shuffle about) - have to play by ear though (and my boss agrees ... really get to know a totally different side of her since I am back!!  ). 

Meeting up - if there are people missing either the 4th or the 5th, maybe we should take another weekend? I could do either 4th or 5th - only day I am not able to make is  the 18th for definite. 

Hope everyone is doing fine ... I am feeling ok about the OP, as it is not much different to the diagnostic laparoscopy, but have remembered what Dr. Mary told us about risks with general anestaetics ... huuuuuh! As long as they don't chip my front teeth again I am okay!  

Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Clarabel said:


> And on the sporting theme can I just say SEATTLE SEAHAWKS FOR SUPERBOWL 40!!


Clarabel - don't tell me you're a Gridiron fan


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Little Wolf said:


> Clarabel said:
> 
> 
> > And on the sporting theme can I just say SEATTLE SEAHAWKS FOR SUPERBOWL 40!!
> ...


Worse than that, I am a Raiders fan (bag over head). Seahawks are my backup team for when the Raiders are doing badly... ie. when they are playing.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi  

Yoda I get quite sore sometimes too but its because all your muscles and ligaments are relaxing the least wee thing can be sore. Im sure everything is fine, everyone says the baby is really well protected. I've been taking it easy on the exercise front too and thought I would do some gentle stuff after 12 weeks but someone told me today that ladies who are really well toned have a harder time in labour than someone a bit over weight with not much tummy muscles - lots of conflicting stories so not sure what to do. I wanted to watch Lost too but I was so exhausted I was in my bed before it started.

Clarabel sorry I forget what stage you are at. If its your first scan after starting down regulation they will be looking at the thickness of the lining of your womb, they want it to be under 4mm before starting the stimulating drugs. If you have already starting the stimulating drugs the scan will be to check that you are producing follicles on your ovaries and they will measure them. Everyone has a different number and grows at a different rate. I had 10 follicles in the end. I had icsi so they wanted my follicles a wee bit bigger, and they said there should be 3 bigger than 19mm before they give the go ahead for EC. Re the EC my dh was with me until they took me into the room for the proceedure and he went for a walk and was there when I came back to the ward (which is straight after proceedure) but maybe just mention about your hearing and it is essential that he is there for you. During the proceedure you dont have to do anything but maybe you could ask if DH could come in until they have given you the drugs. The room is tiny and there was about 8 people in during my EC so they might not let him stay for the whole thing.  

I should add for those with EC coming up soon that there is nothing to worry about you hardly feel a thing during the op and slight pain after but I certainly will have no hesitations about doing it all again. The £3000 price tag hurt the most!

My SIL works at the dr surgery so she phoned up and tried to get my scan changed she said I'd been in the surgery upset and that as an ivf patient I am very anxious, but they dont have any appointments sooner so I'll have to stick to 6th Feb. I told my boss today so now I can tell everyone else, but everyone was so busy today I didnt get the chance   We all have coffee and chat first thing so I'll annouce tomorrow morning. Was sick again in the toilets so someone is bound to catch me out soon anyway!

Jane
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Clarabel said:


> Worse than that, I am a Raiders fan (bag over head). Seahawks are my backup team for when the Raiders are doing badly... ie. when they are playing.


Whooohoo!!! Yet another Gridiron Lady!  Few and far in between ...  I don't have an NFL Team (usually more a "Player Fan" so follow them around from team to team...  My last favourite went to play Arena league beginning of last year but then hung up the boots ...  DH is a huge Dolphins fan though, and we both run the Edinburgh Wolves... 

What are you doing Superbowl Sunday??


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Little Wolf said:


> What are you doing Superbowl Sunday??


At the risk of getting a slap for off-topic-ing, my dh (also a Dolphins fan!) is going home to Belfast to hijack his dad's Sky cos we don't have it. I can't get Mondays off becasue I am a student so I am not going and am instead going to stay with my sister for Sat & Sun, who also doesn't have Sky. Yet to find out if it will be on terrestrial at all - if so will be staying in and watching it by myself - how' that for excitement?

(on topic talk  ) Since my EC has now been put back that will be the Friday of our Test, so I do hope for good news, otherwise we find out and then immediately go to the airport and get on separate planes, and I am going to visit my sister's baby. 

I will now take my exhausted, sick, drugged-up, infected, shift-changing body back to bed! Bye everyone.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

quick question (as i'm at work) has anybody's af been late after a failed cycle ? 
if so how long does it normally take to come back. my last af that confirmed i my bfn was exactly 2weeks after et. 7th dec but nothing since. i know my chances of conceiving naturally are practically nil but it would be nice to have an idea when i'm ovulation & try, make me feel like im doing something to help myself   .

p.s any further ideas on when to meet up ?


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

WE FELL OF THE FRONT PAGE AGAIN


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Clarabel

Am I right in thinking your egg collection is going to be on Friday? I think mine will be on Friday too.

At my scan today they said I had about 10 follicles. They were of a uniform size and my hormone level is raising nicely so although my egg collection is a few days later than I expected but at least everything is growing nicely.

Jambo


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Jambo said:


> Clarabel
> 
> Am I right in thinking your egg collection is going to be on Friday? I think mine will be on Friday too.


Wednesday is still a possibility but more likely Friday. We tried to keep our ears open to all that they said but the Doc said I had 8 follicles and the nurse said 11 so now we are confused. Don't know if it was 8 they can measure and 11 altogether or what. I did find out about the amazing moving cysts though, apparently because I am so messed up inside my left ovary is on the right and my right on the left. People that don't know that get my cysts down as being on the wrong sides because they figure the one on the left is the left ovary, but it's attached to the right tube! So, there is a point to that (!), they made the same mistake again cos they forgot so when the nurse was reading the chart she wasn't sure what had been crossed out and what hadn't.  One follie is way ahead of all the others and I haven't a clue about my hormone levels - the doc gave me a blood test result which was confusing cos they haven't taken any blood from me.

So what do you look like? I bet I have run into you hundreds of times down there, we appear to be in perfect synch! 

And at least we can go back to doing  when we want to not on a timetable to make sure the ol'  is on form for the big day!!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

survived 2nd week back at work - agreed with boss that I will have my part-time day on Monday, the OP is Tuesday 8am and then will be self-certified off sick for the rest of the week (about same time as the diagnostic laparoscopy ... not sure if it will be worse now that they do the clip or removal?). 

Felt very jealous at my colleague sitting next to me - she's preggy, going on m-leave in April. It's just one of those "unfair" moments - I told you earlier about her, she got already a little girl which is getting looked after by her mom - I believe her (the girl who is pregnant) is only about 22 or so .... just not fair!!!

Ah well... vented enough....

Clarabel - shame you're not getting the 6th Feb off .... otherwise you could have joined us all at Sportsters!  

Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo & clarabel good luck for next week, would be good if you were on your 2ww at exactly the same time, you could compare notes.

little wolf good luck with your op on tuesday, i know how you feel about the girl in your work. in my work there are only 5 women, 1 the same age as me with two boys about 14 & 11, another with a grown up son, another is 32 weeks preggy but i'm glad for her as she went through ivf at eri the same as us but the fourth one has found out she was pregnant when she came back from holiday & is due in june. her dad  works with my dh & i'm sure she knows my situation but she was still telling me how she was not sure if she wanted it or not at first but now she's delighted. i don't begrudge anybody the miracle of conceiving naturally but there is no need to rub my face in it.

owh well thats my moan over now as well


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Little Wolf said:


> Clarabel - shame you're not getting the 6th Feb off .... otherwise you could have joined us all at Sportsters!


Usually for Superbowl I sleep in the daytime Sunday, stay up all night and go straight to work then sleep again later. I have done shift work long enough to just sleep when there is time for it. I don't have classes in the afternoon so I will probably have my "day" from 11pm to 1pm instead, hope to catch the action. Esp. if Seattle are playing!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Clarabel

Mmm that's an interesting question (what do I look like?) I'm tall-ish (5 foot 9) with blonde straight hair just below my chin. I'm of average build (worked blinking hard to get BMI to 25!!) and as it's so cold at the moment..always have my GAP black jacket with the furry hood trim, on. My husband, Stuart's a couple of inches smaller than me and has very very short hair (what's there), vert sexy obviously! Maybe see you there. Good luck, Are you getting scanned on Monday?

Good luck with your op Little Wolf. Take it easy and look after yourself.

Jane

I'm sorry you're not getting your scan any earlier. Normally having a member of the family in the business doing a little to help works but not for you this time. The good news is the baby will be even more developed by the time you see it so you'll see so much more!! On that theme, and the pain of paying...I'm needing so much more drugs than the basic package. I'm panicking how much extra this is going to cost me. But hopefully all this extra will mean I won't need ANOTHER 3 grand treatment. My sister in law is a secretary in the blue team and I'm an NHS nurse so I'm thinking it should be like DFS and we should be getting "double discount"  but no, got to pay the full whack. Oh well. Night be worth every penny 

Sorry to hear some of us are surrounded by the impossible dream (preggers) and feeling a bit down    to you all

Jambo


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Jambo said:


> Clarabel
> 
> Are you getting scanned on Monday?


Yeah, first thing because I have to make it back to college by 8.50  
We are: Dh, all black, black jeans black T-shirt black leather jacket, black baseball cap. Me, super-long hair to my waist & glasses, which should be golden but in depths of winter is more mousy brown (that's the hair not the glasses!). Given my arthritis I am normally pretty noticeable for sitting on the floor, lying on my husband or trying to sit on several chairs at once. (Wish they would bring over one of the high-back armchairs from the main scanning waiting area.) I am normally buried in a book, either about education, Northern Ireland or a recreational Bill Bryson.

BTW guys, does anyone get the parking discount for regular attenders at ERI? Could you tell me how it works, cos I am trying to get dh to ask but he'd rather pay than talk to people!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Edinburgh girls

How are you doing?? Camsmum, Jane how are the baby bumps coming along?  

Little Wolf good luck with the scan on 17th hope everything runs nice and smoothly for you.  

Twiggy are you back yet?? How was the holiday??  

Ozzie   when do you start tx was it May?- blooming heck January is going to be over before we know it! It's a gorgeous out there today.  DH is working its always nice when hes working and raining when we are off together  

Have any of you been watching Celebrity Big Brother - OMG there are all pretty mad!! i have to admit I felt quite sorry for Jodie they were really giving her a hard time. Pete Burns - what is with the clothes, he cant honestly think he looks good.  I would like Chantelle to win or maybe Maggot or Preston,  they seem to be the most genuine.    George Galloway is an embarrassment to Scotland !!

Me still no real symptoms to speak of had another hcg test and 1451 so seems to be rising nicely for 1 healthy baby - keep your fingers crossed for my scan on 23rd.

Jambo /Clarabel - good luck for EC     

Let me know how you all are been so quiet on here 


Luv Yodaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls i am home, got back a couple of hrs ago but my cases are still in london! 

yoda thats great news kept saying to scott i wonder what your result was, must have been all the positive vibes i was sending!

have just been reading all your posts has taking me ages now forgot who said what! will blame it on the tiredness as have not slept for about 30 hrs. 

jambo/ clarabel good luck for egg collection

little wolf good luck for op

camsmum/ jane glad to hear preg is going well. 

ok i know i have missed people so sorry.

holiday was good was nice to get some sun etc, hope it has done us some good as really went for it this time  will find out by next weekend if has been successful, if not then will prob have to take a month off to get laperoscopy and find out about this polyp.

my mum picked us up from the airport this morning and said she had something to tell me. My brother who has been going out with a girl from my class at school for the last year (they got engaged on christmas day) well she is pregnant   i know i should be happy for them but am gutted they werent even trying, my brother was scared to tell me so got my mum to tell me today. I even cried in the airport am such a sap  we just want it so much and you dont think of your wee brother having a baby before you. Oh well if i am not to be a mum at least i will be an auntie i suppose! 

sorry i better go try and get a wee bvit sleep as my brother is having an engagement party tonight, dont know what to say to him as knowone knows yet as she just found out and is getting confirmation on monday from doc but sall tests she done were +ve. 

ok will stop moaning now, life just seems so unfair sometimes.

i can meet 4th or 5th of feb whatever is best, will be nice to put faces to names.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Twiggy, hun - don't feel bad about your feelings regarding your lil brother and his fiancee - we all know what you're going through, had my bit of jealousy this week as well... 

  

Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Twiggy   dont feel bad honey we all know how you feel so rant away to us if you like. And you will be a wonderful Auntie and wont it be nice for your children to have cousins.

Ozzie Im not sure about AF after failed cycles. But I have heard it does mess your cycles a bit.

Clarabel and Jambo nice to hear your follies are growing nicely.

Little Wolf preggie ladies at work is hard. I had a tough year last year with 4 of them I had no escape and that was when I felt at my worst about the whole ttc. But looking back I realised it was good for me, toughened me up because I could have so easily gone the other way avoiding babies and preggie ladies.

Well I finally got to tell everyone at work my news yesterday   and I really thought some had guessed but they were all really surprised. There was lots of hugs and excitment and they were spoiling me all day bringing me choccie biscuits   I told them about the tx too just wanted to get it all out in the open and they were all really surportive.

Well best get myself off to bed. Last night I stupidly thought because I was feeling better and not so tired that it would be ok to go to bed at 1130pm but I was so wrong I have felt really bad today its like I've had a hangover. I should have learned because its happened everytime I have stayed up late. So I have made DH promise to send me to bed by 10pm every night  

Jane
xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

Welcome back and hopefully welcome back to your luggage soon! You'll have to tell us all about your holiday when you're not jet lagged. I'm sorry to hear about your brother and his fiance. It's okay to feel hurt/angry/jealous and anything else you're feeling.

Jane/Camsmum/Yoda
Your positive results are really giving me a boost for this cycle. Hope you are well.

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls thanks for all your support will be so nice to meet you all, although i am a wee bit nervous to.

didnt sleep well last night probably as i was so tired. Holiday was very good saw lots of different places and weather in caribbean was v hot, dh got burnt so i dont really have alot of tan as had to sit in the shade with him, never mind sun is bad for your skin anyway. Well my luggage is still in london  dont have much to wear here as think i took my entire wardrobe with me. Could do with getting washing done today as am back to work tomorrow  

Sorry for rant about we bro yesterday i was tired and tearful, just feel life is so unfair sometimes, i am sure you all understand as you have all been through so much as well. 

Anyway hopefully i will be preg as well, will find out by next weekend. I feel that the homeopathic tabs/ holiday really helped didnt need any preeseed this month (sorry tmi). I took ovulation test sticks with me and got a positive on my birthday (3rd of jan) so we def timed it right, fingers crossed as i know if am not will hit me really really hard this time. My boobs are a wee bit sore today but that could be af on her way, and have been eating loads, did any of you other ladies have any symptoms before testing?

dh bought me a ring for my birthday in st maarten is tansanite with a diamond either side, he said is to replace my engagement ring as it has done its job as wee didnt have much money when got engaged and was quite cheap and was wearing through at the back. I didnt want to replace it for sentemental reasons but he insisted  new one is lovely. 

well i fell asleep for an hr and a half yesaterday and woke up feeling worse than ever, went to visit dh mum and dad then went to brothers party, only stayed an hr and a bit ads felt shattered. I never said anything about the preg thing as knowone is supposed to know but as bro told my mum to tell me yest he knew i knew just gave me a big hug when i went in and i nearly cried again. 

anyway am going on again, missed you all when i was away and hope that we all have babies by next christmas  

twiggy xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hiya ladies,
I haven't had much time to post recently, but thought I would check in and say hello. Twiggy, it must be difficult hearing news like that especially when they hadn't been trying. Good luck for next weekend.
I can't manage the weekend of 4th Feb. A close friend is moving away, so we have a weekend of fun stuff planned ie.pampering, eating and probably a few drinks, but I have my op the following week, so I will be taking it very easy.
Little wolf, good luck with your op.
Love to all.
Moira x


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hello all 

twiggy welcome back! sorry to hear about your brothers news, it is really difficult to deal with those things but you musnt feel badabout your feelings....i'm sure every single one of us on here has felt that way at some point in the past couple of years, i know i have! 

jambo & clarabel good luck for egg collection, hope it all goes well!

yoda & jane hello fellow bump buddies! how are you both feeling? hope you are keping those babies cosy!

little wolf- good luck with the op on tuesday, hope it all goes well! hope sitting next to the pregnant girl at work doesnt get you too down too much this week  hopefully it will soon be you planning maternity leave!

moira- sorry you can;t manage the weekend of the 4th but the weekend you have planned sounds wonderful!

phew, i think that's everyone! sorry if I missed anyone!

it is my birthday this week so dh took me to the bonham for the night and out for dinner. omg i have never felt so sick in my life!!! couldnt touch my starter, almost threw up when my main course arrived.....thankfully I managed the chocolate dessert with ice-cream with no problem! i am sooo not a fussy eater normally and love going out for posh meals but I just couldnt stand eating anything savoury! i have been the same today, I had to have fruit salad and yoghurt , muffins and hot chocolate all day instead of meals. hope this is a very short phase!! 
My belly is getting bigger too, Jane how are you work clothes this week? I can get into mine in the morning but need to take them off as soon as I get home! 

camsmum


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls cant speak long as am back at work today 

i had a funny pain low down on my left side and cramps last night? not sure what this could be and have sore boobs? although get these before af arrives, nevertheless can cramps/pain be a sign of preg?? af is not due until sat.

camsmum glad you are well honey.

moira enjoy your weekend.

hi to everyone else i have to run.

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

good to see our bump ladies are well.     

twiggy, i've been told that sometimes ever when your pg you get af symptoms every month. thats why some people dont realise they are pg right away. so everythings crossed for you   .

jambo & clarabel good luck for this this week, whens your scan's ?

little wolf, losing track of my days is your op tomorrow ? if so good luck.

moria, dont know if the date has change for meeting, if it has hopefully you can make the new date.

is it just me or does it always happen that every time you start a diet everybody always wants to meet up for a meal. dh wants to go out on tues with some family (but i picked somewhere i can have a salad) & two different sets of friends have been in contact in the last week trying to arrange a night out before the end of the month. i dont know if my will power is strong enough, as soon as somebody puts the menu in front of me salad is the last thing i notice on it.    i'll never get my bmi down at this rate.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

just a wee quick message as I spent ages at the NRIE this morning. REALLY busy. Everything going well so egg collection now planned for Thursday instead of Friday. I've to phone and check my hormone levels this afternoon as thye might need to change it to Wednesday but Tursday more probable. It's hillarious,
one minute I'm worrting it's going too slow then the next I'm worried they've grown too fast over the weekend  nuts!

So who's going to be brave and just say a date and place?

See you all soon

Jambo


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

jambo- great news that they've brought it forward for you! 
so its the hcg shot tomorrow night then? Howexciting, hope it all goes well.

Ozzie- I always found I had more social plans in the months I started my diets, it is a bit of a pain! I guess if you're good the rest of the time you can indulge a little on the nights out! Are you following a particular plan? I went to weight watchers and lost 2 stone (all of which slowly went back on but that's another story!) I found their plan great because you could save it points and have a curry at the weekend and some wine. You get points for exercise too which you can eat. 

twiggy- I got (and still do sometimes) af type pains when af was due after icsi. I know it's hard but you have to try not to over analyse every single twinge (I can't believe I have the cheek to write that as I still do it!!!!). Hope the witch stays away and your holiday 'excercise' worked!! 


Ok, I'll be brave , how about 12:30 at the cafe nearest the womens lingerie section in john lewis on the 5th feb. And anyone who can't make it this time around gets first call on the date and time of the next meet up? 

If you think that's a rubbish idea speak up,  i won't get offended!

camsmum


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Jambo we may still be EC buddies after all as I am now def for Weds. The amazing moivng EC!   

I'm a wee bit          but at least we will be on our way. I have an impressive set of bruises because I didn't have enough medicine left for today so they mixed me up a dose which was MASSIVE! I couldn't rest my laptop on my lap this morning. Feeling sorry for any of you who have been having those ones every day.    

Can someone tell me what to expect when I come around from the EC (having a general cos EDS - another condition of mine - and local anaesthesia don't go) just in terms of where I will be and what I will have stuck in me, if anything, only last time I came around from surgery I moved my hand and got my drips stuck in the bed mechanism!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies

jambo/ clarabel thats great news good luck for wed/ thur for ec.

camsmum 5th feb sounds good to me, john l it is, unless anyone objects.

ozzie hope you are well, thanks for advise.

have had cramps again today trying not to think about it, never usually get this early before af though.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Clarabel

Good news your going ahead on Wednesday.

The great thing about getting a general means you won't know a thing about what's going on. Basically, they use the same "probe" they use to do our scans but there is a needle attached. They insert the needle through the wall of the vagina up to the ovary. They then pierce each follicle and drain the contents. Previously they let you know as they came how many you had, but now they have an anaesthetist and you'll be under anyway, so they'll tell you when you wake up. It's a really wee theatre and only a hop and a skip (not even a jump) from the room you get ready in and return to, afterwards. You get yummy tea and toast afterwards and they really look after you, so try not to worry too much (easier said than done - I know)

Camsmum
Well done for suggesting a place/time. I'll be living it up at Oloroso that day for my pals birthday but will be thinking of you all. I'll definitely come to the next one.

Jambo


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Jambo said:


> Clarabel
> 
> Good news your going ahead on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


I take it then that I don't wake up with things stuck in me? I really don't want to know about any of what will happen whilst I am out - that is for them to worry about and me not to ever know about!! I have been deliberately avoiding finding out. I don't eat tea or toast, so I think will have to take my own food!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Just popped in quickly to say I am ok for the meet up @ 12.30 - can only stay say an hr max though family commitments  

Twiggy - I do hope the dreaded af doesnt show up.  Like Camsmum says af pains are quite common I got them during  what I think was implantation, also had spotting for 2 days and still get the pains.  

Jambo I am going to Olorosso on Sat 4th - I've never been, have you? it has an excellent reputation though.

TTFN felling rather sick today    OMG I never used to get spots my face is like a pepperoni pizza these days 

Luv Yodaxx     GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE GOING FOR SCANS E/C ETC.  Little Wolf will be thinking of you tomorrow - take care


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

ooo jambo, I was at oloroso on saturday. They made me a really yummy non alcoholic cocktail with strawberries, mint leaves, lime juice and ginger beer (tasted better than it sounds!). 
I also had some of their chips but beware of the dip as it contains raw eggs and hopefully you won't be able to eat that when you go


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

I dont remember anything during the op.  I remember sitting up in my ward again dh said I was awake when they wheeled me back. Cant remember any of it.  

When i was in  for my ec they had their toaster taken away from them by the fire men as the fire alarm kept going off.  They offered me oakcakes and water as I dont drink regular tea or coffee either.

Take the fire alarrm going off to be a good sign it happened when I had my EC  and ET and i was lucky.  The nurses like to have a joke about it!

Good Luck YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies still got cramps but fingers crossed this is a good sign.

yoda how you feeling honey? its great news about bump  i smile for ages when hear one of you got a bfp, wish i could be as happy for my brother, will get used to it eventually. 

just called the eri as had a letter saying i was on the nhs waiting list a few weeks ago but still not had any word of private, was getting worried so called. I got a nurse i think she was called kiera?? she was really nice said she couldnt find me on the list so will look into it and call and leave a message on my home number tomoroow, so fingers crossed. Just need a rough date to focus on if all else fails. Anyway will let you all know the outcome. 

look forward to meeting lots of you on the 5th  we should make it a regular thing.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Ciara is really nice, she will soon sort you out on those lists, she was my favourite nurse, Susan and Carmel are lovely too, in fact they are all super and really helpful.  I know what you are saying about having dates to focus on, it helps! You'll be way up that list before you know it!

You will get used to the good news about your brothers fiance/wife?/ its just so hard for us with IF.  Dont feel guilty he was probably dreading telling you incase he upset you.  It wont get any easier till it happens to you   and fingers crossed it will happen really soon 

I've been feeling quite sick today but its well worth it to see the bfp - also a feeling of being spaced out!!  Weird!  Just hope my scan on Monday goes ok

Looking forward to meeting everyone on 5th.  How will we recognise each other??  Anyone own a bright Orange Jacket?//    

Take Care and   twiggy

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Yoda sorry you've been feeling a bit sick but like me Im sure you find it comforting to know that things are ok. I have been assured that for most of us it will pass by 12-14 weeks. It must be time for your scan soon bet you cant wait to get your pictures.

Camsmum I was wondering where you were. Did DH spoil you with nice pressies? I know what you mean about not wanting to eat out. I've found that I usually have to have a wee snack before I go (even a couple of biscuits helps) and just have a small meal when we are there. If I dont have the snack then I feel sick when I get there and dont enjoy what I order. I too am finding this really difficult as I love food and normally eat anything you put in front of me. I am starting to feel a wee bit better but still being sick every other day. My work clothes are getting a bit uncomfy too. I lost about 20lb in the year leading up to tx so I kept my bigger trousers hoping one day I would have a bump to grow into them  so Im going to dig them out before I purchase maternity ones. And my bump gets bigger by the evening too but before it was gone when I woke up now its still there in the morning   Have you been to your gp yet, do you know when your next scan is?

Clarabel I didnt have a drip by the time I woke up from sedation (I think they give you one during the op but since I slept through it Im not sure  ) but I still had the needle thing in my hand incase I needed some stronger pain killers. You'll probably have an oxygen mask and pulse monitor which beeps away on your finger too. The nurses were lovely they explained what will happen afterwards before you go in so you know what to expect. They will make you eat something before you leave so you might be best to take something with you. Will be thinking of you on Wednesday  

Jambo I remember thinking the same I was worried because they kept saying my follicles where growing slowly but then all of a sudden it creeps up on you.   for your EC 

Twiggy I find it all so confusing. Just before I got my BFP I had cramps, sore boobs, feeling sick all signs I got when AF was on her way so I really had no idea which way it would go. Like the others said aparently even when pregnant you still get AF signs every month! I hope you get your date for tx so you have something to look forward too. and you never know when you get it you will feel more relaxed and you might not even need the tx   

Im happy with the 12.30 on the 5th. Shame that my scan is not till 6th would have loved to bring you my pictures. Do we all have to get carnations? 

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

clarabel i was so worried about my ec & i know i dont know why, it felt like i went to sleep & the woke up again & felt fine, apparently i was responsive to conversation but i dont remember anything about it, it was great. apparently i told dh they got 7 eggs then 5 minuted later i was asking him how many did they get. they didn't tell me in the theatre jane said i must have just heard them counting !!!!!!

good to see light at the end of the tunnel for you & jambo.

im good for the 5th if its decided. just let me know how we are going to identify each other, some might be easier than others (the ones with the bumps).


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Camsmum
mmm the non alcoholic cocktails sound yumm. Hopefully I'll be on them!

Yoda
I hope someone else is paying for your visit on the 4th. I've only ever eaten there on a Sunday. They have a set price Sunday lunch and as I'm paying for my pals lunch - thought that'll be a good idea. The atmosphere is fab. I also like going in the summer to sit out on the balcony for drinks. Very occasionally Champers but normally something much more reasonable! Have a great time. I hope you can enjoy the food and not feel ill.

Thanks everybody for all your good wishes. I hope it goes well for you tomorrow Clarabel. I'm sure it won't be as bad as you think and you feel very well cared for.

Best Wishes to all

Jayne


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I haven't been asked about medical student either, do they just not have students in because the room is so small or will they ask me tomorrow? Only I am a student so I don't fancy having a friend of mine walk in to my al-fresco lady-parts!!  

I am so anxious because so far I have not had an operation without complications but very positive that this will be the first one.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

god i am so tired today, lack of sleep is really catching up with me and had meetings all day.

still got cramps but no sign of af yet is hoping this is a good sign as not had it before, boobs are a bit sore and am always starving but think that is just me 

Yeh ciara was very helpful cant wait to get home tonight and see if it has been sorted out would be good to have a rough date, are cancellations quite common?

clarabel/ jambo must be getting nervous/ excited now, just think in a few days time your wee embries will hopefully be burrowing in, keep us up to date.

hi ozzie hows it going? dont know how we can recognise each other? we will all need to wear a pice of clothing or hair clip or something? i just got paypal so still dont have bright orange band!

does anyone know how many of us are going?

jane i will probably recognise you from school. DH told me to be positive about a bfp or it wont work so trying to stay hopeful, will probably come crashing down at the weekend but never mind. 


yoda thanks for nurse advise, how long did you wait on list? were you private or nhs? hope you are feeling better but your right wouldnt mind feeling sick if was because of bfp. Good luck for your scan that has come round really quick, bet you are really excited. 

hi camsmum/ moira how are you?

i dont have an orange jacket unfortunately

better  go lunch is over (and am still starving!)

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

just a quick note to say good luck to clarabel for tomorrow     jambo you know your date for definite yet?

hope everybody else is well!!!!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Apologies if this is in the wrong section of the forum. Mods please move as necessary.

Kat's very own DH here to report to you all that Kat is staying in the Hospital overnight - mainly because she didn't get on well with the General Anasthetic but she should be back at home tomorrow. Not sure when she'll be allowed on the PC then - and I'm sure Ebay will quake if she doesn't log in. 

But she is okay ish. 

Kat's DH (Aka Doug)


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Right ladies, here I go.   

I am up firat, which is useful as I only have to be there 1 hour before - can't imagine what they would want with me for two whole hours before my op!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

little wolf

sorry to here you weren't feeling to good after your op , hope you are feeling better & hope it was worth it in the end   .

take care


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Little Wolf

Hope you are feeling better and catching up with everyones news. How did it go and what did Dr Thong say afterwards? Well done your other half coming on and keeping us up to date

Clarabe

By the time you read this, it'll all be over. I'll be thinking of you today. Wishing you every success.

Ozzie

I'm definitely up tomorrow at half eleven. Did my injection last night at half midnight. Struggled to stay awake that late. What a pile of rubbish on the telly at that time of night!!

Hope you get good news soon Twiggy

Take care, will be back in touch on Friday with my news

jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jambo good luck for friday honey will be thinking of you, hope you get lots of viable eggs.

hi ozzie hows it going?


Clarabel we will all be thinking of you today hope it all goes well, not long now until embries will be snuggling in.

little wolf well done to dh for updating us, hope the op went well and you are feeling much better today, let us know how you got on honey.

jane/ yoda/ camsmum hope you are all keeping well.

Well got home last night and was a message from Ciara on answering machine she said she had found my notes and that they are with the appointment guy so he should be sending out an initial appointment for feb then it will all go from there, cant wait just want to get ball rolling. How long did all of you have to wait from initial appointment to treatment?? will let you know when i get letter. 

Day 33 today usually get af day 35/ 36 so really hoping it doesnt show, is getting close now.

better go and do some work i have meetings from 9am so thought i would take my break early.

twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

just a quick one!

Kat/Little wolf- hope you are feeling better honey. How did Dr T think the op went (apart from the side effects!) . thinking of you  

clarabel- hope all goes well today. good luck.

twiggy- oh how exciting!!! sending you af keep away vibes   
glad ciara sorted you out! (so to speak)


jambo- good luck tomorrow honey, I want you to get straight back to your pc as soon as you can and let us know how it went. forget dh and any twinges you might be feeling, we are FAR more important!


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Am back home. Absolute walk in the park, enojoyed the looks of astonishment on all the nurses when they came in 20 minutes after my anaesthetic and I was sitting up and reading a book! I can even remember what I was reading about 

They couldn't get near the left side so left it alone, so I only have 6 eggs, but not a bad haul from one side. Much less sore than a period, actually, so since I have been IVF-ing since 9th Dec I have missed out on that joy this month. And the muscle relaxant in the GA did wonders for my joint condition - I actually feel better than average!!  

LW - hope you are feeling much better now and that it was all worth it. 

Jambo - very best of luck for tomorrow, I really hope you have as easy a ride.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

Excellent News.  Good Luck for calling in tomorrow   

Jambo - Good Luck to you for tomorrow  I'm sure it'll be a "walk in the park" for you too, I must admit mine was fine I like Clarabel was sitting up straight afterwards.

Little Wolf - You poor thing, how awful being kept away from DH.  I hope all is well now and the actual op went ok.  At least thats over and done with now and you can focus on the tx.  I really felt for you and dh when I read his post (thanks little wolf's dh   ) i did wonder when you hadnt posted.  Speak to you soon and take good care.  

Twiggy - still hanging in there?  from my initial appointment till  private tx was 18 months but they have already done some investigation with you being on clomid ,so  i reckon about 9 on the private not sure about nhs 2 yrs!!      There are cancellation though on both lists so hopefully you will be up the list sooner.  I had a call and Little Wolf as well for being put up the list

hope everyone else is well 

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Twiggy, we were told 2 years for our NHS wait but in fact we waited only 17 months in the end. I know it sounds unbelievable but it came round really fast.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

clarabel, thats great news Glad everything went well & fingers crosses for that phone call tomorrow
go get' em    .

jambo good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

little wolf hows things, hope you have got over the op & feeling okay

i to breezed through ec, et however was a different issue but thats just because my womb is in an strange position, the gas & air was great though.

hope everybody else is well camsmum, moira, jane, yoda.

twiggy still got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Yoda said:


> Clarabel
> 
> Excellent News. Good Luck for calling in tomorrow


Yes, confusion on this point! We were told ages ago that we phoned in to see how much had fertilised but today we were given a piece of paper with bold letters on it telling us quite categorically that we will NOT be told the fertilisation rate. Confused? I am now!  

I have set up an online diary (will put the links into the 2ww diary too) just to keep all my updates and info in one place, save me fielding phone calls. If anyone wants a password and details they can PM me for that.

PS - has anyone gone back to work the day after EC? I feel so fine I think it will be a waste to miss college tomorrow rather than keep up with the work.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

I went back to work day after EC.  Got caught out when nurse Ciara called my work!!! She was none too pleased.    I would say if you have a desk job ok, if not I'd maybe take it easy. Its not as if the little embies are in there at that point   

So how do you find out how many have fertilised then   Does the fertilisation rate maybe mean 2 cell /4cell, 8 cell  and so on, that I can understand but surely they can advise you on how many have fertilised.  How bizzare!!

Let us know how you go I'll read the 2WW diary.  Mine was such a saga 

All the very best Clarabel - Take it easy  as from Friday especially

YodaXX


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Little Wolf, hope you are feeling better now. Sorry to hear you had to stay in hospital. My op is 3 weeks tomorrow, so would like to know how you got on. Of course, not till you are up and about and feeling like sitting at the computer. 
With regards to NHS treatment we were told 3 years and our appointment in May will only be 16 months, so I think they are getting through the list and really cutting it down. We only had to wait 3 months for the private cycle, it was meant to be 6 months, but someone pulled out and we got pushed up the list. Second private cycle was meant to be this JUly and that would have been a 10 month wait. It really confuses me all the waiting times and why it takes so long. Personally, I find the waiting far worse than the actual treatment. It is so frustrating that it is all in someone else's hands. anyway, enough ranting...Glad your EC went well Clarabel. Did you take your own food? I felt fine after mine aswell. I am diabetic and working anesthetics round my injections was a bit of a nightmare, but I am now on a new insulin regime, so it shouldn't be so bad this time.
Good luck tomorrow Jambo and love and positive thoughts to the rest of you.
x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Ladies,

back home again since this morning - still feel totally drowsy and have more pain than after the diagnostic lap.

They have removed both tubes ... i.e. natural pregnancy is now totally out of question for me .... 

Feeling totally down with the unfairness of life there ... us having to pay a minimum of £3000 for the privilege () of a 50% chance to become pregnant ... and all those teenage mums not even THINKING about contraception etc ... Neds country et al ....


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Moira,

what do you want to know about the OP? My anaestesist (sp?) was Mr McCallum (v good) and Dr. Tay was my consultant for the OP (much better people skills than Dr Thong). Due to heavy scarring in both tubes they had to remove both. Was in total 2 hours in Theater (they damaged one of the ovaries slightly but supposed to be fixed now). Had problems with GA, didn't agree with me (maybe it was the morphin - had 20mgs - don't remember having it for the diagnostic lap!) so couldn't keep any food down and decided, after two wobbly walks to the loo, to stay in hospital overnight. 

Nurses were all fab, and the overnight stay wasn't too bad either. I was first on the list so went into prep at 9am. 

Dr Tay was happy with the OP - so from his point of view it all went ok.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Little Wolf/  Katja


I'm so sorry.  I cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling at this time.  I just wanted to give you and DH a big cyber hug   and let you know we are all thinking of you.

Take it easy on yourself   and do let it out.  I know it seems a long way off but as Moira says you could soon be at the top of the list with cancellation etc. We are almost into Feb already! 

You have just the same chance as any of us Little Wolf and your age will help as well. 

Give you self time to "heal"    you will bounce back like you always do  

Love Joanne XX


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

You poor thing, it sounds a complete nightmare. Both my tubes are badly damaged and Dr THong said he would have to remove them both, if he could. Are you in a lot of pain all the time, or do the painkillers help? My op isn't till the afternoon, so I may not get out the same day.Is Dr Tay, the lady doctor. I had a really lovely lady do my ET last time. The only docs I know are Thong and Dr Mary. 
Love Moira


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Moira, 

the only Lady doctor I met so far in the Blue team was Dr. Mary. My diagnostic laparoscopy was done by Dr West (also a Lady doctor) - she is doing red team work. 

As for pain - it's more discomfort than pain - until you use your tummy muscles to get off the bed etc. That really hurts. 

Nurse in recovery suggested I use the painkillers anyway as it can take up to 1hr for the meds to kick in. 

Otherwise - very sore throat again ... but at least no chipped tooth this time! WHOOHOO!!  Was told I am a Grade 3 for larynx - not very good for putting the tube into my throat (that's why i always have sore throat afterwards). 

Thanks Yoda/Joanne for your kind words - we are apparently back after 3 normal cycles - that's a requirement to make sure everything is going ok etc. So depending on my AF it will be April the earliest.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Clarabel i am so pleased that things went well for you. I didnt go back to work for 1/5 weeks after EC but I felt quite sore even by ET I was still walking funny. But then if you are worried about missing classes and you feel ok then I would go. The nurse said after ET that it was ok to go out eg for a meal or to the pictures just to take it easy so if you are stitting in a classroom for a couple of hours I dont see any difference.

Little Wolf glad you are back home. Your DH is a star for keeping us up to date! 

Twiggy we were told 1 year ago this week that we would be transfered from Infertility Clinic to IVF clinic. We had our 1st appointment at the IVF clinic at end of March and I called with my September AF to start tx. I asked during tx how long I would have to wait to try again and they said the wait was 9 months. All the waiting is very frustrating but at least they have got the ball rolling.

Moira Dr Tay is male he is lovely. He was my consultant at the infertility clinic, I dont think he does ivf clinic but he did my EC so he must do some of the ops.

jambo good luck.  

Camsmum, yoda hope you are keeping those feet up.

Been very tired today so had to cancel night out to pictures. I was out for dinner last night and going back to my spanish class tomorrow night so thought I better take it easy tonight. 3 Nights out in a row would have been too much.

Jane
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi everyone,


thanks for advise jane, i had thought it would prob be about 9 months, waiting is very frustrating, never know may get cancellation but knowing my luck probably not. You hae a nice rest tonight and relax, when is your due date?

little wolf glad op went well, hope you feel better soon. I know its hard honey but try and keep your chin up just keep thinking this will improve your chances of your dream baba, you will be at the top of that list before you know it, april isnt far away. 

moira good luck for your op to honey  thats great you only had to wait 3 months, i hope we get a cancellation to, i just want to get started now.


yoda yeh am still hanging in there, had a few cramps today again but still nothing, although shouldnt get hopes up as af not due until weekend, should i wait until sunday to test if no af? Cant wait for initial appointment just want to find out roughly how long until the top of the list. 


ozzie thanks for crossed fingers good luck to you too honey

clarabel 6 eggs is still great it only takes one honey, hope they all fertilise really well and et goes smoothly, good luck have you still to call tomorrow then??. We were told 3+ years for nhs and havent told us about private list (apart from red team nurse told me a year and doc rogers had told me 6 months?)

jambo bet clarabels experience has put your mind at rest for friday, i am sure it will all go smoothly, good luck honey.

camsmum thanks for the vibes, hope you are well. 


well am absolutely shattered was nearly falling asleep in meetings today  am still jet lagged takes me ages to get to sleep at night then am struggling in the morning am still 4/5 hrs behind! am going to try and get to bed alittle earlier tonight as get up at 5.30am. Ok better go will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello everyone,

sorry to butt in on your thread but not sure where to post! Anyone out there having treatment at the RIE this or next month? I'm going for my pre treatment scan on frid and should start D/R on 4/2/06. Any advice? 
This is our first cycle and feeling pretty scared but hopeful too. Been trying to prepare myself  with eating well, nutritional supplements and acupuncture( saw some of the IVF centres down south recommend acupuncture).Had my tube unblocked in Florida last year at amazing place- completely non invasive but still no BFP.
Can't believe the time is finally here but also worried about all the hurdles and how the drugs might affect me( I've got other health problems I've been struggling with for 3 yrs)...Sure everyone goes through this?   

Good luck to all of you anyway!

cheerie!

moonchild


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi Moonchild and welcome!!

There are two of us here undergoing fertility treatment this month, Jambo who is having egg collection today and clarabel who had her egg colllection yesterday. They are slightly ahead of you but that just means there will be even more of us able to answer any questions you might have!

It's great that you've been extra heathy in the weeks leading up to the treatment, that is bound to help you and is a good start for any babies that you will hopefully be carrying around in a couple of months  The drugs affect people differently, i felt more tired than usual during d/r and occaisionly cried for no particular reason (or because I didn't want to hhover the stairs!!) which is not normal for me but other than that d/r was fine. 

You'll find that once you start injecting, thr whole thing goes by so quickly. I got worked up and worried before my treatment but I found it much easier than I was expecting it to be. Hopefully you will be the same.

Anyway, we are here if you need to rant rave, cry, worry ,whatever! 

camsmum


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Moonchild

Welcome to our thread nice, to "meet" another Edinburgh RI girl.

Good luck with the tx - you certainly seem to be doing all the right things.  Tips I would give you for D/R would be inject in the belly the nurses will show you but try grabbing a tyre and jab either straight in or 45 degree angle nurse told me to go straight in but some others go 45 degree angle, I had DH do mine at 7.30 every morning at weekends just do it, then sleep again.  

I was on the lowest dose due to being high risk ohss.  I think this helped me as I had almost no side effects apart from the day my af came when I was quite emotional which is not normal for me.  My main tip through tx is drink as much fluid as you can 2 ltr of water a day within this.    

Start on the pineapple juice (100% pure if you can) as soon as possible and eat 5 (approx 25g)  brazil nuts a day.  I also took baby aspirin but please check with you dr before taking this. My Dr didn't say yes but didnt say no either - it seems to be a bit of a grey area, dont know if all these tips actually help or not but I was lucky enough to be successful and would probably be thinking what if? if I hadn't used them all.    

Anyway you'll work out your own routine - just some tips I picked up along the way

Good Luck Moonchild 

Jambo and Clarabel on this thread will be just ahead of you maybe they can help as well with any questions you may have.

Good Luck and keep us posted

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Yoda said:


> Tips I would give you for D/R would be inject in the belly the nurses will show you but try grabbing a tyre and jab either straight in or 45 degree angle nurse told me to go straight in but some others go 45 degree angle


Strange, my d/r tip would be to avoid the belly! I never had any problems putting it in my thigh but one time I was really cold and didn't want to take my trousers down so I went for the belly and it stung for 20 minutes!

We are back for ET tomorrow - have no idea how many of anything we have, they wouldn't tell us. Fingers crossed for nice big numbers!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls welcome moonchild i am on ivf waiting list so you are ahead of me but the girls are great and will answer all your ivf questions as almost everyone on here has gone through ivf, good luck honey we are here if you need to chat.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

jambo hope all going well today, good luck

clarabel did you call hospital today? hows the we eggies doing?

well still got cramps on day 34 now of 35 day cycle so may get af tomorrow or sat, i was bad last night and looked up my symptoms on the internet and said that cramps are a common sign of early pregnancy (i got really excited) although i know may just be af on the way, also said hunger can be a sign and i have been starving (although ate loads on holiday so could have stretched my stomach), and i have sore boobs but i always get that before af anyway. Dh told me not to get my hopes up, it was just a couple of days ago he was telling me to stay positive or it wont happen, men  .

twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

lol at your dh twiggy!!! hope af keeps well away! 

the thing I found really strange when i was first pregnant was this wierd feeling in my stomach when i was lying down and laughing. Sort of like a really low down pain. everything else was just like af arriving apart from this pain.

Of course, it may have been to do with the egg collection or ohss so might have nothing to do with it at all! oh dear, I'm as much help as your hubby, aren't I


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello ladies, and welcome Moonchild! 

Have been overdoing it a little this morning ... did do the washing up, and standing upright for 1 hour was too much for my system.

Feeling a little dizzy - so am currently between bedroom and sitting in front of the pc - have been downstairs preparing the slow cooker but felt dizzy again... may be the painkillers I am still taking ... they can make you drowsy.

Had a phone call from Meg (nurse in Day Surgery) - she just wanted to make sure that we are aware of the check up appt with Dr. Tay tomorrow ... really nice!! 

Feeling a bit sick as well... only had a bowl of porridge this morning, a bowl of tomato soup for lunch with a toast - and currently have a fruit bowl in front of me.. 

Think I better head off to bed again... head is spinning...  

Speak to you all later.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies 

camsmum any help is good help, i had a funny pain on sunday low down on my left hand side like a wee stabbing pain and have had cramping on and off since and pain sometimes not much now? just feels like af cramps with no blood? i really hope is a preg will be so happy if it is, thanks for your advise,

oh little wolf hope you feel better soon, take it easy honey

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Moonchild

Everyone is different with ref to d/r injections.  I found D/R on the tummy the best place for me and having researched it this does tend to be the best place, mine didnt sting (i didnt wipe the area though - my skin is always clean   as Iam sure yours will be too, anyway nurse said you didnt need to wipe the skin only the bottle).  You may well find that the thigh works best for you its a case of try both and decide where is best place for you my nurse said the tummy was the best place as most fat area.  I would be interested to find out your best place    - the nurse said the wipe can cause it to sting slightly in some people but this is only because of the alcohol in it and it nips the broken skin.  Nurse Ciara said they are stopping advice on wiping the area with the pad only wiping the top of the the bottle itself before drawing the fluid out.  this due to the complains on stinging when wiping the area to be injected on the skin.

Like I say everyone is different - you'll soon work out the best method for you and you can always call the professionals for advice they are really helpful.

Little Wolf - Glad your ok and taking it easy. Hope all is well good luck with your follow up appoint.

Twiggy - 

Jambo - are you in today or tomorrow for EC good luck 

Yodaxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

thanks everyone for saying hello and making me feel welcome. I've had bad news today at the pre treatment scan. They've found a 4 cm cyst on my left ovary which is 80% a 'complex' mass. Dr Diung(?) seemed quite concerned and asked the nurse to get Dr Thong in.He seems less worried. Says it could be an unresolved blood clot which hasn't clotted yet so appears like a mass more than fluid, or it may be a hydrosalpinx problem or much less likely something sinister. 
I've to wait for Dr Walker (Gynae) to re scan next week prob frid to see what she thinks and to see if its shrunk. otherwise its likely they'll do a laparoscopy to remove either lump for analysis or tube if hydrosalpinx.Took blood today to check for sinister markers.My tubes were completely clear last june so think hydrosalpinx seems unlikely. Don't have a history of polycystic ovaries either...

I was so keyed up ready to get my packet of drugs and get started and now another flaming health hurdle. I've had a laparoscopy, 3 x HSGs, one blocked tube 2 breast cancer scares and biopsies and ME for the last 3 years not to mention the infertility or minor health problems and thats just in the last 5 years. Sorry for having a moan, but why is it so bloody hard. I'm trying not to get hyper about it being something worse but feel pretty worried and upset. To be honest if its anything normal that an op can cure I don't care. Then i can start the ivf. We've been waiting so long to get on the list and then move to top of list. So frustrating.

Thank god for Susan Clyde. Shes a sweetie  and took care of us after dr had seen us.

Anyone else had cysts etc ?

Good luck to all of you who've had EC and ET. I've got everything crossed for you.

moonchild xxx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

moonchild xxx said:


> Anyone else had cysts etc ?


I had a monster cyst a few years back, in fact that was how we found out we were IF. It was 29x15x9 centimetres. The nurses had to keep double checking that they meant cm not mm! I had that out on open surgery a few years back and since then have had a number of smaller cysts that come and go. One week it looks like I am going to have to have surgery to remove them and the next week they are gone again, it's all so confusing. I just nod along whenever anyone tells me I have cysts now. If you have had surgery previously, as you have, you can also get pseudo-cysts, fluid that has lodged in post-surgical scar tissue. It looks indistinguishable from 'real' cysts on the scans so everyone goes into overdrive thinking you have cysts but in the end it turns out to be trapped fluid or the scar tissue itself. The scanner they have in the EFREC unit is sadly not the best picture. It's fit for what they mostly use it for but it isn't that accurate diagnositcally, so that's why they usually follow you up at the main scanning dept.

Please try not to have a panic about it until you have got a better picture, Dr Thong has had us wound up so tight about possible surgery and cancelled cycles before, and we ended up having no treatment at all. At least you know they are looking after you and better to get it out of the way now than to find cysts part way through and have to abandon a cycle when you have worked so hard.



twiggy xxx said:


> clarabel did you call hospital today? hows the we eggies doing?


Yes we called in but all we know is there is "some" fertilisation, no idea how many. Worried it is only one, so cross your fingers for high numbers tomorrow.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks clarabel for the cyst story. I'll try to stay calm....

Good luck with your fertilising eggs.I've got everything crossed for you, so hope you get good embryos. One girl I know of was on her last gasp attempt at ivf after years of problems and several attempts. She had one  very poor quality embryo survive freezing and they thought it was very unlikely to take. But it survived and she has a healthy wee girl now.Just goes to show dr's are not always right and you really can;t give up hope till its all over. thankfully mother nature does her own thing from time to time!

willing you to have a successful outcome..... 

moonchild xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All

Just a wee quick message as bored sitting on the sofa. Had egg collection today. Place was very very busy with six egg collections going on. The anaesthetist didn't turn up so everyone got taken late. Anyway...the news your after...we got 13 eggs (which is fab as I only have one ovary).

My goodness, everyone's been busy posting. Been good catching up with how you all are.

Clarabel, Good luck with your embryo transfer. I was interested to read about your gymnastics in the thread about excercise. Does your arthritis not inhibit this or does the excercise help?

Take care


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo

13 eggs is fantastic - I only got 11 and that was from 2 ovaries .  Will your transfer be Saturday then?

Good Luck to you and Clarabel whenever they are we will be thinking of you both  

Yodaxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo thats brilliant, when do you go in for et ?

clarablel good luck for tomorrow   

little wolf hope your felling okay, take it easy

twiggy still got every thing crossed.

camsmum, yoda & jane - hows the bumps.

moira - are you starting cycle in may or is that just a consultation?

hi moonchild i had what was originally a 5cm endometrioma on my right side which was drained several times. its still there but apparently its not endometric any more    anyway i managed 7 follies got a bfn but everything else seemed to go okay. good luck with your cycle, hope you get a bfp you deserve it.

well i've got a follow up appointment with dr thong on feb 6th to see if there is anything we can do before next cycle in may. my own doctor who is so nice & understand show anxious i am given that my consultant says i dont have much time left to get a bfp before i will need a full removal op (tmi) has done blood test to make sure there are no other underlying problems (like i need any of them) like some immune thing !!!!!! not to sure what that is, something about my body might reject the wee embies!!!!

hopefully the may cycle will be the one


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Ladies,

been to see Dr Tay this morning - he's very happy with how my stitching looks etc - not too much bruising either. Apparently I had severe adhesions on my tubes and one of the blood vessels of my left ovary was stuck to the adhesions - that's why I was in OP for 2 hours as they had to staunch the bleeding. 

I am to call back with my period in April for May tx - not really that long, is it?  

Moira, looks we're going to be cycle buddies then!  

How's everyone doing today? Weather is just like "crawl back into bed with hot cocoa"!! 

Hugs to you all!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ahhwee Little Wolf  

This is great news April will be here really soon!    

I'm so pleased for you

Take Care

YodAXX


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

little wolf, that's great news. i've to phone with my april af for tx may to. working hard to get my bmi down for then so it will probably go in quite fast.

clarabel - how did you get on today ?

jambo have you phone in to get news ? whens et?

hi to everybody else, better get back to work.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello ladies,

ozzie iam sure may will come round really quickly, fingers crossed honey.

yoda hows it going

little wolf april will be here before you know it as well, good luck.

clarabel thinking of you today honey hope all goes well 

jambo 13 eggs are great keep us up to date on how they are doing and good luck for et 

moonchild sorry about cycst honey is so frustrating. I have lots of little cysts as have pcos and they think i have a polyp which they will need to remove (on uterus) i have to get camera in to look at it after af shows (hopefully she wont). Good luck honey i hope this doesnt delay your tx to much.

hi camsmum, jane, moirs and everyone i have missed, hope you are all well.

well cant remeber if i posted this but will post it again anyway. I got my private initial apopointment through for 10th feb so not long now, what do they do at initial appointment? I have had stabbing pains in left hand side again since yesterday afternoon not sure what it is. Well is day 35 so af due tomorrow really praying now (even though not religious). Am so scared af is going to come. Will post again tomorrow,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Out of the 6 eggs every single one fertilised! We had 2 really great embies, one medium and 3 not so great, so 2 on board and 1 for the freezer.  

My husband just can't stop repeating that we got 100% fertilised and came over all soppy when he saw our little blobs on the screen. I think he's in shock. Got some sneaky pictures of him in his theatre clothes. Every time I think we have moved on he goes all blank-looking and starts saying "100%" again. Somebody drug him.   

So now legs crossed and see if I can make a nice little home for Mickey and Minnie (I was outvoted on Pinky and Perky   )


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Clarabel,

that's fab news!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and your embies - gosh, EFREC really has a good track record with the whole assisted conception at the moment, mmmh? 

Cara phoned today (nurse) - she said Dr Tay made an error, we're not at the top of the NHS list for April yet - so we will go private.  However, she also said to phone with the March AF? I am now totally confused!!  

Twiggy, is that the initial appt for IVF? 

Hope everyone here is doing fine.... will speak to you later.  

Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Well done Clarabel, that's great news...everthing crossed for you, I really hope it works out. I hope you have put your feet up and are going to relax for your 2ww. 
Little Wolf, you must be starting txt in April if you have to phone in March. How frustrating about the doc getting it wrong, but at least it has been brought forward a month. As I said before, I am not sure how they work any of this out. I am dreading my op, but I am really busy at work at the moment, so it is keeping my mind of things. I have been told that I have to stay in over night, due to diabetes. What time did you get out in the morning?
Twiggy, good luck with everyhthing, I have everything crossed for you too.
Love to everyone else. 
xx
PS. Big hello to Moonchild.
x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Clarabel thats fantastic news. Sounds like everything is going very smoothly. Now keep those feet up and get DH to spoil you.      Bless your DH I love it when they get all excited and soppy. I have seen a new side to my dh recently.

Hi Moonchild. Theres quite a few of us here just been through tx at RIE in recent months including 3 success stories (and counting!) so we are here to help with any questions you have. Sorry that they seem to be postponing tx a bit but you really want everything to be ready to give you the best possible chance of success. Hope you get the go ahead at your next scan   

Jambo how are you doing? 13 eggs is fab.   for ET, is that tomorrow? Do you know how many fertilised?

Twiggy it all seems a bit of a blur now but I think that first appointment was blood tests and lots of form filling. If you are going private they will give you a rough month for ET/EC (they told us Oct but mine ended up Nov because timing of AF) and you'll get an appointment to meet with a nurse a couple of months before that. If you are eligible they will put on the NHS list too, even if you sign up for private. Everthing going to plan my little arrival in August will make us ineligible for nhs funding.

Little Wolf glad you got a date to work to now.

Well my appetite is coming back and Im now starving every couple of hours. Had dinner at 7 so must be time for another feed  

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girlies,

jane thanks for that got some forms through so filled them out to take with us, also thought they would prob take blood to do hiv and hepititis tests and get them out the road. I am already on nhs list aswell as i asked to go on both, got the letter a few weeks ago but they say is 3+ years nhs and i cant wait that long for first try would go   you go and have a nice feed, make the most of it .

moira good luck for the op honey hope it all goes smoothly, will be thinking of you.

little wolf thats great you have to call in march means you will get started quicker than you thought  yeh my date at hosp is for first consultation for private ivf.


clarabel thats fantastic hope micky and minnie are nice and snug and stay in there a long time, good luck for testing honey hope the 2ww goes quickly.  p.s your dh sounds adorable.

jambo do you know how many eggs fertilised? good luck for et 


hi yoda/ camsmum/ ozzie and anyone i have missed hope you are all good.

well i have the girls comming round for lunch today so i better run and get cooking!! still not sure what i am making thought about chicken fajitas or spag bol, oh and i made a sticky toffee pud last night. I have got lots of wine for them but i will stear clear as still no af yet, bet she will show today sometime but really hope not. Just wish this once that all dreams could come true. Speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Dear Twiggy,
Thinking of you today and directing lots of positive energy in your direction.
Good luck
Moirax


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy, really hoping its a positive for you this month.

Don't want to be selfish and talk about me me me!...but everything is going really well. Originally we were told 9 had fertilised but one had been fertilised by 2 sperm - my goodness, Stuart's eager!! Today when we went in only 7 had fertilised properly. 1xgrade 1, 3xgrade 2 and 3xgrade 3. Got a grade 1 and 2 put back in and 2xgrade 2s for the freezer. It went really well and we saw it happening so clearly. Dr Thong is so good (I know he's not much of a chatterbox but he knows his stuff). Stuart was supposed to be on the half ten train to Kilmarnock for the game and we were given an 11 o'clock transfer. I told him I was happy to go myself but this morning he said he wanted to come. He was so glad he did and he got a leter train (with one mate who agreed to stay behind). Feet up watching the telly for me....

Hope everyone is having a good weekend too

jambo


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Jambo- so happy everything went well for you   Good luck for the 2ww, keep those feet up and the embies warm! I also got a grade 1 and a grade 2 put in and two frosties....maybe that's a good sign!!!

twiggy- I am thinking of you today. hope you girly lunch goes well an the old witch stays well away.  

hi to everyone else. 
we are clearing out the study today , the first steps in creating a nursery!! Although it may be that by tomorrow I will want to move to dunbar again anyway    I keep checking espc but there is nothing that akes my fancy at the moment. wrong time of year I guess.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo & clarabel good luck with 2ww    

twiggy, still got every thing crossed    

hi to everybody else, be back on later, got to make the tea, we are just back from the football.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello girlies,

its so good to be able to log on and see how other folk are doing with their treatments.Makes you feel like its not just you thats going through it. Thanks for that.

I'm so worried about this cyst. I know they're pretty common but can't help worrying about the small % that are cancerous especially since there seesm to be solid and liquid bits...Trying not to panic but woke up at 6.30am with pain from lying on my tummy. Hopefully just another hurdle. its comforting to see that all of you have had to come through something or other not that I'm sorry you had to go through it.

Anyway, I'm seeing consultant radiologist on mon for another scan to see what she thinks and then waiting for thr cancer antigen blood test to come back around wednesday.I'm sure its nothing!

Its great to hear of successful pregnancies Jane and Camsmum_i'm soooo pleased for you. Hope you have easy pregnancies!

Fingers crossed for Jambo and clarabel- fab to get good embryos. know what you mean about dr thong not saying much- met him for the first time on frid.

Moira, sorry to hear you've to have your tubes out but its a positive step isn't it to get you where you want to be. you never know at this rate I might be in for surgery too for this cyst. Already had one laparoscopy so not too nervous(?) if that happens ( though any ops a big deal so do understand).

Twiggy, hope af stays away- positive energy winging its way to you- the last few days of waiting are horrible aren't they? We decided 3+ yrs for NHS was too long too- 5'd be 38 by then and too old for nhs funding then anyway- no win situation. Might end up being cycle buddies as looks like I won't be going through with it this month till sort cyst out. We had 8 ths wait to top of private. Its ridiculous isn't it- if you live in Glasgow you get NHS treatment within a year and if you go privately to Dundee you can be seen within a few weeks.

Ozzie and Little wolf- april and may will get here very soon- we got ground rush coming upto our appointment last frid for starting ivf in feb. I was confused as to when I was actually getting treatment too. When your march af starts( hopefully it won't?) you go in for a pre treatment scan that week for them to measure everything( this was when we discovered the cyst- very unexpected news). They also do a mock embryo transfer if you've not had ivf before- basically speculum and shove a wee tube through the cervix. Pretty quick- we didn't get that far on frid sadly. On the same day you get your drugs to start down regulating  on day 21 of that cycle so that on the following month they can do the actual egg stimulation and EC etc. They don't explain it in the info very well.

I think you should all have a badge or something so that I'll know who you are if we cross in the waiting room. Always think people look familiar...

Have a good weekend everyone,
moonchild xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Twiggy,

as already mentioned, the first appt for IVF is to fill in consent forms, some kind of child protection thingy as well plus tests - several blood tests and probably a sperm sample as well. They may look into your womb as well. It's mostly paper work really and explaining the whole procedure etc.  Hope that your AF won't be coming .... 

Moira - if you are staying overnight it depends on how you feel - I was able to go home at 9:45 am when DH picked me up. Think the earliest is 9am - they do their check up (temp, pulse & blood pressure) at around 8am then you have breakfast. One of the nurses came around with the trolley with cereal packets and I cracked her up by asking "which Special K?" LOL! No fancy stuff with fruits, I warn you just now!!!  
Can imagine you have to stay over - you said you have a late appt, so would get "released" between 5 and 8pm anyway - better to stay overnight. Beds are very comfy!!!

I spoke to my friend today who had one of her tubes removed (ectopic pregnancy) and she was totally stunned that I was up and about. She was off sick for 5 weeks. I don't feel much pain - have a high pain threshold (monthly migraines do the trick I assume) and haven't taken any pain killers at all today. Have to warn you though: Just walking to the bus today (first time outside) and I felt like I had run a marathon - the whole day today I felt periodically dizzy and had to sit down ... think that's still the GA in my system. 

Was thinking about going back to work on Tuesday but am not 100% sure - partly is physical (dizzyness) and partly because I will sit opposite that pregnant girl... not too sure I can take it that early ... but you never know. My friend said I should "milk it" and look after myself ... my company surely doesn't really .... Although my boss said to play it by ear when I return.... 

Just checking some websites and then will have a lie down .... think I may have overdone it today a little for my system.

Hugs to you all!! 

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

morning girls,

thanks for all your positive vibes and support.

little wolf thanks again for the info, i am sure it will all be fine, just eager to see how long it will be until actual tx. Glad you are feeling better, just take your time about going back to work you have been through quite a big op.

moonchild good to hear from you honey, i am sure they will sort out your cyst quickly and you will get started asap so i will prob be after you, would be nice to have a cycle buddy you know. I have met only little wolf at the hosp and thats only because we were there at the same time and described each other on this site before hand. We are going to meet up on the 5th feb (Sund) at 12.30 in john lewis cafe st james centre, not sure how we will all recognise each other but you are welcome to come along if you are free? hope you can make it. I agree last few days of waiting are horrible and this post code waiting list times are a piece of nonsence!!  think i will move to glasgow/ dundee 

ozzie was it a good game?

camsmum thanks for thoughts, oh nursery how exciting  we went to look at a show house in lauder on friday as it is the same one persimmon are about to build in dunbar but i wasnt to keen on it was 5 bed for 260 k in first phase of estate, which is quite cheap for 5 bed but i am not that bothered about moving anyway it was dh had said to look, am quite happy where i am.

thanks jambo, grade 1 and 2 embries back in thats great hope they snuggle in honey, you relax the next couple of weeks and get dh to do everything for you  good luck 

moira thanks for positive energy sending some back to you honey 

jane/yoda/ clarabel hope you are well.


well af didnt show yesterday  , i am not sure what to do was going to test this morning but chickened out  , i feel really excited and thought it is better to feel hopeful today than to find out is a bfn as am going to aunts for dinner tonight with brother and girlfriend and all my family know and are all excited about their news so will probably be baby talk all night, dh doesnt want to go but we better make the effort. I hope af doesnt show today will be difficult not to cry in front of everyone. I am working all week as well i think and start really early so not sure if i want to find out -ve before i go to work. It wont change it either way whether i test or not. I was all excited last night as hadnt showed and dh said not to get hopes up and if it hadnt showed by next weekend i should test  dont know do i live in hope or get shattered dreams or you never know may be positive, maybe. God this is torture sorry for going on am on constant knicker check  . 

will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

OMG twiggy, please test!!!!!!! You have me in suspense!!!

Reasons for you to test:
1) you need to be prepared if it is a negative before tonights dinner. Otherwise af might turn up once you are there.
2) I want to know!
3) you want to know!
4) everyone else wants to know  
5) If it is a postive......you will be pregnant!....
6) and  have a baby inside your belly.......
7) I want to know!!!!

OK, my reasons are flimsy but I think you should test!


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I am going suitably crazy on my 2ww. I am eating like my stomach has a leak and woke up with crazy sickness this morning - progesterone? Now I am sneezing like ... I don't know what, but around 50 per minute, anyway. Doesn't go well with the pessaries!  

Feeling a bit beaten up now all the invasive stuff is over. Wouldn't normally be aware but with the pessaries and all I find I have a huge cervix lately! Barely any room in there for the pessaries. Hope nobody was eating their tea...

I am missing my gym buddies so I am going down to coach tonight - changing into a suit and taking no grips or kit so I don't get tempted to hang from anything! People always carry on going to classes when they have legs and arms in plaster or are heavily pg (suspect coach may have baby IN the gym!) so I won't be out of place. Better than sitting in anyway. 

Dh is trying to be helpful but bless him he isn't doing so well. He hung up all the washing without talking to me first, and I mean ALL the washing, pyjamas and ironing included - I have had to go through the wardrobe to fish it all back out again. If he tries to iron any of it I am moving out! 

Best wishes to all, hope everyone is well. C. x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

Good Luck sweetpea   keep us posted

Jambo - great news on you embies good luck to you and Clarabel on the dreaded 2 WW  

Jane /Camsmum - How are those little bambinos - I havent been on here all weekend as I normally am during to " Morning Sickness" or should I say in my case all day sickness    at least I feel things are going ok then.   or I  wouldnt be sick like this    will find out 2morrow.

Moonchild - I hope the cyst dissappears soon   

Good Luck to everyone and hello to all my other Edinburgh FF  

Take Care

Luv Yoda


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Yoda -Just wanted to wish  you luck for your scan. It is so magical to see the wee heartbeating away. Let us know how it goes, and how many beans you have!

Jane
xx

PS Twiggy have you tested yet?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks Jane 

Just noticed you've broken though the first trimester - you can relax quite abit more now - enjoy it!!      

I'll try signing in this afternoon to let you all know about the heart beat/s

Take Care All

Yoda X 

Twiggy? How are things ??


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

HI GIRLS,

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT

YODA GOOD LUCK FOR THE SCAN BET YOU ARE REALLY EXCITED.

CLARABEL/ JAMBO HOPE YOU ARE LOOKING AFTER YOURSELF.

WELL I WENT TO MY GRANS YEATERDAY MORNING AND SHE WAS GOING ON ABOUT HOW SHE HAS CRIED ALL WEEK SINCE SHE FOUND OUT ABOUT MY BROTHER AND THAT SHE WISHED IT WAS ME, WHICH MADE ME CRY. gOT HOME ABOUT 12.30 AND AF HAD STARTED SO WENT TO BITS, COULDNT STOP CRYING     I CALLED MY AUNT TO CANCEL YESTERDAY AFTERNOON BUT SHE MADE ME GO SAID I HAD TO GET OUT HOUSE. sHE HAD 2 MCS B4 SHE HAD HER KIDS AND WENT TO AN IF CLINIC SHE SAYS I SHOULD SEE THE COUNC AS IT HELPS SO MIGHT. hAS ANYONE ELSE SEEN HER? aLSO WENT TO BED BACK OF 10 AND WOKE UP IN AGONY, FELT LIKE I WAS IN LABOUR, REALLY BAD CONTRACTION THINGS WANTED AN EPIDURAL  ANYWAY I GOT UP AS KEPT WAKING DH AND WENT BACK TO BED AT 4AM JUST MANAGED TO DOSE BEFORE ALARM WENT OFF AT 5.30AM FOR WORK. i AM AT WORK NOW BUT AM A WASTE OF SPACE. 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL FROM A VERY SAD KIRSTY XXXX


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Twiggy

was SO sorry to read your post  all I can do is send you a cyber hug (although I'm not sure if it's the right one. One's pink and the other blue so am a bit scared I'm sending you something sexual  I won't go on with lots of positive statements as you'll just be feeling like sht right now. I'm really sorry and hope your partner/husband is helping through this.

Yoda

Good luck with the scan today. I'm disappointed to see you have to wait so long for it. I thought you had it week 5. On one hand I keep imagining myself having to do these things but this is our forth go and sometimes it feels like it'll never happen. Let us know how it goes. Good luck.

Well I'm bored and I have to wait til NEXT Thursday. I'll be a basket case by then.

Take care everyone

Jambo


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Twiggy I wish I had something useful to say, but I don't think there are any words that are useful to you right now. Just know everyone is thinking of you.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

TWIGGY

SORRY TO HEAR YOUR NEWS, MY AF APPEARED LAST WEEK NEARLY 2 WEEKS LATE, I KNOW MY CHANCES NATURALLY ARE SO LOW (PRACTICALLY NIL) BUT I STILL THOUGHT IT MIGHT JUST!!! & FELT REALY S***IE WHEN AF ARRIVED.

YOU JUST TAKE ALL THE TIME YOU NEED & WE WILL ALL BE HERE FOR YOU IF YOU WANT TO TALK.

YODA GOOD LUCK.

OZZIE


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks girls helps being able to talk to people that understand what we are going through. Thanks for being here and for hugs really helps. I still have contractions and had a huge blood clot was nearly sick at work and had to run to toilet (sorry really tmi). Its so painful i am thinking it may be a very early mc but maybe not. I am not going to take clomid this month so will just do homeopathic stuff and concentrate on ivf appointment 10th feb. 

Thanks again,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Kirsty

 I am so sorry this has happened.  Wish we could help like the others have said - We are here for you   So sad for you honey.  Take things easy - It will happen for you - I know this doesnt take the pain away  

Ozzie what a nuisance the dreaded af is.  I know what you mean about the "just maybe" its this which keeps us going.  Not too long till you to gets started.  

Ladies waiting to start ERI is doing superbly they certainly know thir stuff - you couldn't be in better hands.  

Jambo/ Clarabel  -   Hope you guys are hanging in there     

Well we saw the lovely heartbeat and received a little photo. It was fantastic, DH was asking about the next tx already !!   he's baby mad at the moment.  We are really happy   .Dr Thong came to shake our hands and read my notes , hes obviously chuffed wilh all the good work his team have put in over the last few months for  us lucky ERI patients.

Take Care all 
XXX


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Kirsty, hun - so sorry about your AF showing up ... BIIIG HUGS from me!!! 

Yoda - you lucky girl you! Piccie and heartbeat ... I hope that the results at EFREC over the last couple of months will keep up when it comes to us....  

Camsmum/Jane - how are your little embies? Hope you're all keeping up ok?

Clarabel/Jambo - keeping my fngers crossed for you!!! 

Moira - hun, if you have any further questions re the OP let me know - apparently my adhesions fell in the category "severe" ... so I am happy we've done the OP. 

DH is still worried, thinks I am doing my "turtle" again (i.e. pulling head into shell etc) but at the moment I feel like in a cotton wool world ... probably because I haven't been out much ... was out on Saturday for 5 hours (and felt the effects afterwards), mostly sitting, but even being on the bus was really like I was running a marathon... Yesterday I was out and about for 4 hours, went to Dobbies for some potato tubers for my barrell and also got some onion "seeds" and a blueberry pot ... Today I was mostly downstairs, have been doing some ironing and put on a washing and was sweating like after the gym again .... think my system is still not 100% clear - just phoned my boss to say I'd like another day "grace" to recouperate ... will be back at work on Wednesday ... but I will take it slow!!!  

Not sure how I will react to my colleague's pregnant body again, but suppose I will have to face "the  world" eventually....

HUGS to you all!!!

Kat

PS: Have we set a date for the meeting now??


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

oh no, Kirsty I'm so sorry honey     I was getting so excited for you and was really sad to read your post. I hope you at least get over the physical pain quite soon, nothing like rubbing salt in the wound is there? It's bad enough that af has arrived let alone she gives you awful crmps too. I am sending you cyber hugs and lots of them. 


Jambo/clarabel- how are you two doing? I hope you are relaxing and letting those embies burow in deep!

Yoda- was really happy to hear you saw a heartbeat, congratulations! Here's hoping for a healthy happy remaining 8 months! 

Jane- hello,congrats on reaching the second trimester. Has your sickness eased off now?are you showing yet? Have you told work yet? 

Little wolf- Oh you poor thing, hope you stat to feel more normal soon. You stay off as long as you have to, don't force yourself into work if you don't feel ready. what is ablueberry pot btw? Can you grow them in scotland? I LOVE blueberries!
BTW the date for the meeting is 12:30pm feb 5th at the cafe in john lewis closest to the lingerie dept. Hope you can make it!

Hi Moira and Ozzie - hope you are both well  

I still have no date for a scan and am starting to feel anxious as I stopped feeling sick quite suddenly last week. I was feeling dizzy until then too but that has gone away. I really want my scan to prove I'm still pregnant and it wasn't all an illusion! I also want to tell work as my work is really piling up and it's difficult to give excuses for why I'm not going to be able to do the planned work for the summer!

camsmum


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey twiggy,
so sorry AF arrived and so painfully. Be kind to yourself petal- its bad enough it arriving without all the pain and feeling so emotional too isn't it? You need a bit of TLC. Don't give up yet-hang in there.

Yoda - so happy for you two.You take care of that baby now.
I was in the ultrasound dept today too having cyst looked at. Good news is they think its probably a blood clot/ and blood filled cyst and the cancer antigen test came back normal.Phew- didn;t sleep a wink last night. Just a waiting game now to see if it goes or needs surgery before we can start IVF cycle, and hopefully it won't rupture...

It strangely looked like an embryo on the scan from some angles.Ah well guess someone else will get moved up the private list now- think another girl had the same thing happen today- they found a cyst sp maybe another slot will be available for all you girls still waiting?

Little wolf- definitely don't go back to work till you feel completely normal doing stuff at home. theres really no point pushing yourself- your poor wee body has to heal itself and it can take over a week for the drugs to wear off.They can make you pretty emotional too espceially if you have to face pregnant colleagues... You're more important than your boss!  Take care of you.

Everyone else take care- hope alls going well!

moonchild xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Kirsty I am sorry  . I can definately recommend the counselling. The one at the clinic is lovely and she really helped me. I saw her for about 6 months. Why not give them a ring you can usually get a quick appointment - about the only thing that doesnt involve waiting in there! Not long till the 10th Feb, time will fly by and you'll be jabbing yourself before you know it.

Yoda I am really chuffed about your little bean  

Little Wolf I agree with the others, stay at home until you feel up to it.

Camsmum I dont feel so sick but I am still being sick, not every day though. Plus I still have the odd day when I need a nap. I think Im definately showing, my mum is convinced I am showing so much that they must have made a mistake at the scan she thinks there is two in there! My scan is not till nearly 15 weeks so I decided to tell work. They are spoiling me loads with choccie biscuits   Telling work definately makes it seem more real. My 9 year old nephew bless him has collected all his cuddly toys for the baby aawww.

Jane
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jane its great to hear a success story.You must be desperate for your next scan. Really exciting.
Think its about the right time for you to start feeling a bit less sick isn't it?  I know it doesn't feel like it at the time but its usually a good sign the placenta is developing well- theory is that by making you sick the baby has to work harder to get good nutrition so develops a bigger placenta.Of course some lucky pups don;t get sick at all do they?

Good luck!

moonchild xx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Twiggy,
So sorry to hear it hasn't worked out this time. I would definitely recommend Margarite (?), the counsellor - I have seen her twice, once before we started txt and after it. She is really lovely and I found it helpful. 
Little Wolf, I'm trying not to think about the op. I am really busy at work at the moment, so helping to keep my mind off it. I will let you know if I have any questions neare the time. Thanks for the offer.
Hi to everyone else, I might be able to come on 5th now. Will keep you posted.
xx


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi
I am new to adding to this site but have been reading it for sometime.
Good to hear about lots of positive outcomes at ERI.
I am currently on Day 5 of stimulation and feeling really bloated. 
Has anyone got any top tips of things you should do to improve/aid stimulation? I am a slow stimulator which is probably why I am a really high dose of Gonal-F.

Good luck to you all.
Mrs W


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

A quick "Hello" to Mrs W .... I am going to log off the PC ... am getting very tired now...  Speak to you lovely Ladies later...


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yoda
Your scan sounded fab. It must have been so exciting. I know the whole team really want us all to be successful.

MrsW
I think the safest suggestion is to eat really well (Healthily) and drink lots of water. There's lots of suggestions regarding eating enough protein and I have to say I previously didn't have any protein at breakfast but added a small amount in. Can't do any harm, can it?

Well I made a booboo. I thought the embryologist said he was going to freeze the 2 x grade 2 embryos we didn't use, but apparently that was only if they stayed as good quality by the afternoon and they didn't so have got no frosties for later. Was a bit dissapointed (but heck if I'm truthful, it was only cause it would save us cash next time!)

Hope folk aren't working too hard but are looking after yourselves.

Take Care

Jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,

thanks for all your hugs and support. I am a bit less in pain today and work is keeping me busy, am just trying to concentrate on the 10th feb. I called hospital yesterday to see when i have to go in for the camera thingy and poss polyp removal? not sure if they will do them both at the same time. Anyway nurse was saying need a general anesthetic for it so will have to book it in and she would have to speak to doc (tall one with glasses cant remember his name) anyway he wasnt in yesterday so she was to call and leave a message at home today. Just want to get that over with, havent taken the clomid this time so will see if i ovulate on the homeopathic stuff only. DH given up all hope of it happening naturally, think i have as well, although you still live in hope.

yoda thats lovely about the scan honey you must be so excited, did you get a pic? you should all bring pics on 5th will be nice to see them.

jane glad they are pampering you at work, when does your maternity leave start?

camsmum i am sure everything is fine and that your scan will come through soon honey

jambo/ clarabel how you holding up? hope the 2ww goes quick for you. 

little wolf take it easy honey dont let them work you to hard.

welcome mrs w, heard baby asprin supposed to help but i would check with doc before you start taking it. 

moira i may go and see the counsellor its worth a try, although i can talk to you lot so dont know if it would make much difference talking to her. I am sure your op will be over before you know it.

moonchild how long do you have to wait before they will do surgery? i may have to get a polyp removed hopefully this month just want to get it over with. 

hi to anyone i have missed,

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello everyone,

hope everyones ok today.

Hi to Mrs W, hope you stimming goes ok and you get lots of good eggs. Positive thinking- visualise lots of nice eggs forming....you lot probably think I'm off my trolley but one of the clinics down south recommends their ladies to visualise everything that should be happening inside them at all steps of treatment and it seems to help

jambo and clarabel- hope the 2ww isn't dragging too much. So exciting but scarey I imagine.good luck!  

Sorry twiggy, i've not read all the posts yet so only picking up bits and pieces. Are you being seen at the infertility clinic still ? is it Dr Colin Duncan you're seeing?If it is he's so nice. We had to wait 9 mths for an appointment to try to unblock one of my tubes so i kept pestering him with faxes or letters and he always replied, was very sorry about the delay and eventually forced the issue with the radiologist to get me seen. he also fought my corner with dr Thong to get me on th ivf list asap. He was also much more gentle doing procedures than the radiologist woman was.Keep contacting him or whoever it is- keeping you in their mind sometimes helps get your appointment! 

Where do you have poss polyps? Is it a laparoscopy they're going to do? Don't worry too much about it- I'm a scaredy cat and i survived one! i was seen at st johns in livingstone ( this was 5 yrs ago)and only had to wait a week from seeing consultant to getting op even though my gp in ed told me it was at least 2mth wait in ed... Why can't they check waiting times at diff hospitals!

I'm not sure whats happening with the cyst- their most likely to leave for a few wks to see if it goes on its own but if it doesn't will prob remove so i can finally start ivf.Dr Thongs on holiday this wk so won't know what he wants to do till then.its frustrating having to wait for procedures huh? I get so down that it is never going to happen naturally, then you have to pick yourself up again each month to try again..... my friend hadn't had periods for a yr and conceived on clomid.Don't give up.

Take care all,moonchild x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46693.new.html#new


----------

